# ROUNDUP:T10C2,CL1H v4 R2,TK11,TK10,E2DL,M20 R2***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS***T1, etc.,etc



## The Sun (Nov 27, 2008)

**********************PIC HEAVY***********************

As stated this will be a roundup comparison of the *T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, and M20 R2. *It seems that a lot of people want to see pictures and beamshots of these lights together so, I thought I'd help out.I will be posting pictures of the lights, comparison beamshots, and individual beamshots. However, i will not be posting any runtime comparison's. I don't have a lightbox (but, if someone wants to paste them from other reveiws here just PM me, and I'll do it). This will probably take a couple days to finnish but, I hope to be complete by Sunday (Nov. 30). If anyone has any special requests let me know and I will try to accommodate. Hope this helps!!! :twothumbs 

*Left to Right in Order*: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 

Size and Head Comparison:
















*EagleTac T10C2*:

































As you can see the fit and finish of the T10C2 is excellent. The threads are very smooth, and all action is flawless. This would definitely be the best "bang for the buck" light of the bunch; perfect beam, great flood, as well as throw!!! :twothumbs More to follow!!

*Dereelight CL1H v4 3SD R2*:


























Also, wonderful fit and finish, great HAIII no bare spots. Great, smooth threads, but a little rougher than the T10C2. This light has a great quality feeling when in the hand. Very bright, and great throw with the SMO reflector installed. It does have some rings in the beam, but like other lights I cannot see these in actual use. The CL1H v4 3SD R2 has the second longest throw of the lights compared here (but, not second by much). Only ousted by a hair due to the Olight M20 R2 Premium. The CL1H holds top rank for form factor IMHO, my favorite out of the group. It is very substantial. 

*Fenix TK11*:



















One of my all-time favorites!!! :twothumbs The TK11 was the throw champ in this format before the top two lights came out, and it only suffers a little to the new technology. Still, it's one of the most reliable, robust lights out there. TK stands for TANK...and it is. The battery tube, head, and tailcap are very thick, and even thicker yet on the TK10 model. Fenix left a lot of meterial behind to take a beating. The threads are superb, everything is very high [email protected] if you ask me. Also, a great form factor!!! It fits very nicely in hand, and is very secure. 

*Fenix TK10*:






















Same outstanding build quality as the TK11 (if not better) but less throw, more flood, and a lot prettier beam. And, personally I like the Natural HAIII better  

*Surefire E2DL*:






















The quality of a Surefire is always above average. These are the lights that make you feel like you could dive to the ocean floor, then take a rocket ship to the moon and because of it have survived...maybe it's just me  every good utilitarian flashaholic should have one (i would recomend all of them  ) Of course the other lights in this roundup have the same top-notch build quality, but there's just somethin' about a SF. This SF in particular is all spot (which I dig) and no flood (ok a little). That being said the beam is still very useable, and pleasant. The brutality of it's form factor doesn't hurt either. Also, the fact that it can tailstand is a huge + in my book (the T10C2 is the only other light in this roundup that can also tailstand). Nuff said!!

*Olight M20 Warrior R2 Premium*:






















The Olight M20 R2 is a fairly new addition to this class of light. There have been some reports on CPF of people having problems with the "low battery indicator" coming on frequently when it's not supposed to. Olight has stated that this would be covered as a warranty issue, and won't be a problem, and this feature has since been removed from the light. It has been reported to me that any and all of the few circumstances related to this have been corrected in a timely manner by Olight. I have not had any problems with this light on primaries or RCR's (18650 and RCR123's) to date. Other than that, this light exibits all of the same fine build components of the rest. 

The M20 is the throw winner of the bunch, and with its good user interface, coupled with the ability to remember the last mode the light was in, makes the M20 R2 a very, very versatile light IMO. It's slightly larger than the rest of the lights here, but is still rather comfortable in hand (also, in pocket). 


*On to the beamshots. I'm going to make these pic's smaller so I can fit them all in here. They will be in the same order as above, and I of course will also label them. 

*All Lights on High, Set at 0.0 Exposure Compensation / WB at Fluorescent / 29" From a White Wall / SMO Reflectors in CL1H, TK11, M20*

*T10C2 CL1H v4 3SD R2 TK11*
*









* 










*TK10 E2DL M20 R2 PREMIUM*

*Exposure at -1.0 Same Order / On High*






















*Exposure at -2.0 Same Order / All Lights on High*






















******HERE'S SOME OUTDOOR TEASER'S I'LL POST SOME BETTER OUTDOOR PICS LATER*******

*All in the same order, all lights on high at a distance of about 30 ft. *
*I'll mess with the settings on my camera and take some more in depth outdoor photo's ASAP!!!*

*T10C2 CL1H v4 3SD R2 TK11*






















*TK10 E2DL M20 R2 PREMIUM*


****************MORE TO COME******************

As promised, here are the updated outdoor shot's. 

*****All in the same order as above, all lights on high.*****

*****First set is at a distance of 30ft.*****

*****Second set is at a distance of about 140ft.*****

*T10C2, CL1H v4 3SD R2* 








*TK11, TK10*








*E2DL, M20 R2 Premium*








and...at a distance of 140ft.

*T10C2, CL1H v4 3SD R2*








*TK11, TK10*








*E2DL, M20 R2 Premium*








*then...just for fun a LED Lenser T7* 





*Here are some more outdoor shots for reference:*









































 *THERE ARE A FEW MORE...JUST FOR FUN!!! *




I think that the newest set of outdoor shot's are pretty true to life, at least by my eyes and i am happy with them. Although, the first set does say something about each beam in the outdoors. I took the first set almost directly on top of the beam from my balcony, you can definitely see the difference when standing away from each beam in the second sets.

I would like to point out in the pictures of the TK11, and TK10 (second set @ 30ft.) that the spill on both lights is almost the same. a lot of people bought the TK10 thinking it would have more flood to it. The only real difference i see in the two is the small CREE ring on a white wall (TK11), and of course throw (TK11). This was interesting to me, although this may only be specific to my models. I will have to test that (I have two TK11's, but the same one was used throughout the roundup). We shall seeeeee!!!!


*********more real life observations to come***********


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v2 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2*

Nice pics. Thanks!


----------



## Ratton (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v2 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2*

Very nice!!! Looking forward for the rest of your review!!:twothumbs


----------



## Maxwell (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2*

How did you know my wish list. :thinking:

Thanks for taking those great photos.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2*

Great job! :thumbsup: I'm also looking forward to the rest of the review.


----------



## The Sun (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2*



Maxwell said:


> How did you know my wish list. :thinking:
> 
> Thanks for taking those great photos.


 
great minds think alike!!! and no problem

i will try to have the beamshots up tonight, or tomorrow. 

i might post another roundup for single cell lights as well

E1B
L1
E1L
JET III Pro I.B.S.
Nitecore Extreme
NDI
P2D Rebel 100 Premium
NT 120P
ITP C9
EagleTac T10C

i just got rid of my EX10 GDP or it would go on there as well.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

Thank you for doing the comparison...I find them useful info for my next light purchase.


----------



## applevision (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

This is AWESOME. Just what we needed. I cannot wait for the beamshot comparisons and your impressions.

Many thanks!!

:twothumbs


----------



## primox1 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

THANKS :twothumbs


----------



## nohcho (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

"The quality of a Surefire is always above average." .. I like that.. how would you classify Fenix's build quality?


----------



## chaoss (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

Thanks for posting the information and great photos :twothumbs.


----------



## The Sun (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*



nohcho said:


> "The quality of a Surefire is always above average." .. I like that.. how would you classify Fenix's build quality?


 
i've not had a fenix that i haven't been happy with out of the box. their build quality is very, very good. the only issues i've ever had with a fenix is the location of the emitter. sometime the emitter can be slightly off center. that really doesn't effect the light, but i notice it. but, as far as HAIII and material they are superb, and worth every penny. 

i will try to get the beamshots up today!!!!

thanks everyone for lookin, and again if you have any special request's once i get the beamshots up let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*



chaoss said:


> Thanks for posting the information and great photos :twothumbs.


 
no problem! keep an eye on that Eagletac


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

:twothumbs

One word: SWEET 

:thanks:


----------



## The Sun (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*



Sharpy_swe said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> One word: SWEET
> 
> :thanks:


 
not a problem!! i'm workin on all the beamshots right now. they should be up sometime tonight, then i'll start workin on the "one cell" roundup.:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtbambam (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

:twothumbs

Great post! I just got my T10C2 today and guess what? I'm out of batteries!  Now I gotta wait till I can get some more tomorrow! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## choaticwhisper (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

this would be great, Good timing also, I was just sitting here looking around for info on a few of these lights, Mainly the TK11 and the M20. 
Thinking of a new light for Christmas and those are the ones Im kinda set on.


----------



## j2kei (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

definitely look forward to beamshot comparisons. i knwo this might be difficult to ask, but any possibilities for beamshot comparisons outdoors? i really interested in TK11 and T10C2. one has regulated runtime and more lumen, other has better throw and longer diminishing-output runtime


----------



## liquidsix (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

Wow, just the round-up I'm looking for. Good stuff, I can't wait for beam shots. I've been humming and hawing over wether to get a CL1H, TK11, or M20 R2. 

I can't buy all three, that would undermine the CPF motto of "Buy Both", there's no "Both" here, there's 3!


----------



## Axion (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

In for beam shots!


----------



## The Sun (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*

i hope to have them up today!!! and i will try to get some good outdoor shots as well tonight. i couldn't get them up last night due to some holiday stuff going on!!! i'll get em up as soon as i can, hang in there, its a lot o' pic's!!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*



The Sun said:


> i hope to have them up today!!! and i will try to get some good outdoor shots as well tonight. i couldn't get them up last night due to some holiday stuff going on!!! i'll get em up as soon as i can, hang in there, its a lot o' pic's!!!!! :twothumbs


Hurry up!


----------



## The Sun (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 w/ Beamshots!!!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Hurry up!


 

the first of the beamshots will be up shortly, with outdoors shots to follow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

*******BEAMSHOTS UP*******
** 
*******OUTDOOR SHOTS UP IN A BIT*******
** 
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Khabbi (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Outstanding, thanks for taking the time to share this with us!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Nicely done!

T10C2 seems to have a beam a LOT like my TK10 (which I like a LOT!).

All those SMO reflectors do is turn me OFF!

I'm a beam quality above all sort of guy!

THANKS!


----------



## The Sun (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



Khabbi said:


> Outstanding, thanks for taking the time to share this with us!!


 
no problem there's a lot more to come!!! :thumbsup:



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> T10C2 seems to have a beam a LOT like my TK10 (which I like a LOT!).
> 
> ...


 
the T10C2 is very close to the TK10 as far as beam pattern, and beam quality. the T10C2 just has more total output, and throws a pretty good bit further than the TK10. it's kind of like a TK10 on roids  . i love both those lights, they are among my fave's! 

the SMO reflectors are coming out after this roundup, and the OP's are going back in!!! beam quality (rings, artifacts, etc.) really isn't a big deal to me, but when you have a choice why not have a pretty one!!! 


would anyone be interested in the other roundup i suggested above? if so let me know, and i'll start on it.


----------



## nohcho (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Wow, E2DL has almost no spill. But Yeah Tk 10 and T10C2 look almost identical.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Sure single cell lights would be cool..

The outdoor pics show that reflector isn't such a big deal. And I guess I already knew that.

I use light in a manner that a smooth beam is just better.


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



nohcho said:


> Wow, E2DL has almost no spill. But Yeah Tk 10 and T10C2 look almost identical.


 
Pictures don't do the TIR optic justice, the E2DL is an awsome light.
The Sun, thank you so much for doing this.These are the lights everyone is talking about.
A one cell shootout would be outstanding too!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

to The_Sun --


Very nice review ! :twothumbs

(and photographs !)


Thank you for your time, effort, and dedication !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## j2kei (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

great beamshot. that eagletac has one sexy beam 

it is hard to tell the difference in lux between the beamshots. i know that the TK11 is suppose to out-throw the eagletac but man eagletac just seems so competitive


----------



## applevision (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

What an impressive showing by the T10C2. Color me impressed!

Thanks so much!! Looking forward to the 1-cell shootout!


----------



## rayman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Great pictures :thumbsup: and nice reviews.

rayman


----------



## The Sun (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

thanks everyone, and again not a problem!!!:twothumbs i will try to have some better outdoor shots up tonight sometime. 

the indoor shots are pretty consistant with what the beams look like to my eye, and next to each other you can tell the difference in tint a lot better. but, when using the individual lights you can't really tell them apart. 

i am very impressed with the T10C2 as well. i don't use two cell lights very often, but when i do i find myself going for the T10C2, the E2DL, and the CL1H v4. 

the manufacturers have made it very easy to carry two lights when you have to. the E2DL is very nicely complemented by the E1B, and the T10C2 is likewise complemented by the T10C. you will see in the single cell roundup that the T10C is also an overacheiver. 

********more to come**********

if anyone has any specific requests let me know!!!:twothumbs


----------



## druidmars (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



> Originally Posted by *The Sun*
> if anyone has any specific requests let me know!!!:twothumbs


 
Your review is simply amazing, The Sun!
Since you own all those lights and I have just some moments ago posted a new thread asking for help (of course that I had seen yours properly I would have not posted it  but still this is only my fourth time posting and I really really really must make up my mind between Olight M20 Premium and EagleTac T10C2!)

Tell me your experience concerning the actual throw of both lights please. Is M20 so much farther than T10C2? Can you elaborate?

Also, is the M20 a good candidate in an outoor environment due to its green tint?

Thank you


----------



## The Sun (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



druidmars said:


> Your review is simply amazing, The Sun!
> Since you own all those lights and I have just some moments ago posted a new thread asking for help (of course that I had seen yours properly I would have not posted it  but still this is only my fourth time posting and I really really really must make up my mind between Olight M20 Premium and EagleTac T10C2!)
> 
> Tell me your experience concerning the actual throw of both lights please. Is M20 so much farther than T10C2? Can you elaborate?
> ...


 
well, from my experience with these lights, the M20 is kind of a "hey buddy check this thing out" kinda light. it throws a pretty good distance! but the T10C2 is a lot more usable, in that the hotspot transistions into the spill very well so you are not playing "follow the bouncing ball" while in the dark. in other words the T10C2 puts out a very broad beam, and manages to throw said beam almost just as far as the M20 (and in a little better form factor IMHO). also, you may or may not get a slightly green tint to your M20, so this should not be a selling point. i have not noticed that my M20's beam has any better color rendition outdoors than any of my other lights. 

the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area; the fact that it has multiple modes. although not my favorite UI it is intuitive, and simple. the low of the T10C2 is on the bright side (but i would expect you would be carrying a multilevel EDC as well) 

to sum it up; i would recomend the T10C2 if it's down to those two for you, and have your multilevel EDC in pocket as usual for those realy low moments. 

i would also recomend the CL1H v4 R2 due to its small stature, throwy beam, OP and SMO refector's, multiple useable levels, and last but definitely not least, it's upgradeability. i would pick the CL1H over the M20 anyday. i like the fact that you don't have to buy a brand new light everytime a new emitter comes to market, its a definite plus. :thumbsup:

i'll try to get some better outdoor shot's of the M20 and T10C2 for you a little later. good luck, and true to CPF form you should just buy both!!!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Great job on the beamshots! 
I'm glad someone did a comparison of all of these lights together!:twothumbs


----------



## druidmars (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> well, from my experience with these lights, the M20 is kind of a "hey buddy check this thing out" kinda light. it throws a pretty good distance! but the T10C2 is a lot more usable, in that the hotspot transistions into the spill very well so you are not playing "follow the bouncing ball" while in the dark. in other words the T10C2 puts out a very broad beam, and manages to throw said beam almost just as far as the M20 (and in a little better form factor IMHO). also, you may or may not get a slightly green tint to your M20, so this should not be a selling point. i have not noticed that my M20's beam has any better color rendition outdoors than any of my other lights.
> 
> the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area; the fact that it has multiple modes. although not my favorite UI it is intuitive, and simple. the low of the T10C2 is on the bright side (but i would expect you would be carrying a multilevel EDC as well)
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so very much, The Sun! You've been a great help. I have almost made up my mind and I will just be waiting eagerly for those new outdoor shots


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

I feel compelled to try something.

I have a DX Seoul P4 module, and I'm gonna try it in a smooth reflector.

BRB...

Not NEARLY as much difference as a Q5 or R2 would be, but there are a bit of artifact in the beam that way.

The test had to do with P4 ing a Maglite.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



druidmars said:


> Thank you so very much, The Sun! You've been a great help. I have almost made up my mind and I will just be waiting eagerly for those new outdoor shots


 
no problem, but it's probably going to be tomorrow before i can get the pic's up. i had to partake in some late grocery shopping!!! i'll try to get them up ASAP:twothumbs



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I feel compelled to try something.
> 
> I have a DX Seoul P4 module, and I'm gonna try it in a smooth reflector.
> 
> ...


 
right on!! i think i'm gonna try to get a P7 in my NovaTac, and see how that pans out. i realy wanna send out my E1B to milky so he can CREEmate it for me!!!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Absolutely stunning review with some of the best photos I've seen to date. Very, VERY nice work indeed. Thank you, Sir.

I've always wanted an *E2DL* but, for some unknown reason, never quite got around to buying one. That is . . . until now.

*Personal Interest:* *UP*.. *Check-Book:* *Presented* and _*open*_

See what you've done?!??   

Cheers! / -Clive


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



AA6TZ said:


> Absolutely stunning review with some of the best photos I've seen to date. Very, VERY nice work indeed. Thank you, Sir.
> 
> I've always wanted an *E2DL* but, for some unknown reason, never quite got around to buying one. That is . . . until now.
> 
> ...


 
i seem to have that effect on people, but i can't take credit for that, the light sells itself. 

when i read a review on CPF, no matter how good it is, the review never does the light(s) justice. i always have to buy it, to get my own hands on it and see for myself. it's hard to choose a light based on a review, no matter how comprehensive it is. manufacturers today are pretty close in specifications, and the only real way to tell if a light will be close to perfect for you is to buy it. that being said i still waste at least ten minutes every morning trying to decide what light i'm taking with me (other than my EDC which also rotates between a NT 120P, EX10, E1B, and a T10C ). so realy in pretty much every circumstance the CPF mantra of "just buy them all" holds true. just be warned; you have to wake up an extra 10-15 minutes early for work each morning!!!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



1996alnl said:


> Pictures don't do the TIR optic justice, the E2DL is an awsome light.
> The Sun, thank you so much for doing this.These are the lights everyone is talking about.
> A one cell shootout would be outstanding too!


 
whats nice about the TIR optic lights is thier ability to "create" spill. the tightly focused hot spot creates enough light on its own to produce; for lack of a better term "bounce" (like ceiling bounce) off of whatever you are illuminating. hence, creating usable spill. this effect mixes nicely with the small amount of spill the light does produce, as seen in the outdoor photos. the E2DL has almost the same beam pattern as the other lights at 30ft. the TIR optic just helps the E2DL keep its throw further away, so the spot gets bigger but the brightness roughly stays the same at distance. and, it does throw its beam a good long way. i can illuminate objects at least 100 yards off of my balcony with relative ease. :candle:

on the other hand, on low mode the light produces enough spill to easily see your suroundings in a low light area. :twothumbs oh yeah, and it can TAILSTAND!!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area; the fact that it has multiple modes. although not my favorite UI it is intuitive, and simple. the low of the T10C2 is on the bright side (but i would expect you would be carrying a multilevel EDC as well)



Great Thread but I beg to differ that the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only 1 area. 

M20 vs T10C2:

-The M20 accepts 18650 batteries
-The M20, because of it's superior LED and because it's driven appropropriately to it's thermal mass runs 15-20% longer on CR123A and RCR123A and stays cooler.
-The M20, with the standard OP reflector, outputs 12,940 Lux at 1M compared to 6,920 for the T10C2 - that's going to equate to a huge difference in throw.
-The M20 is highly user configurable; the user can easily select/deselect the pocket clip, strike bezel and grip ring.
-The M20 has a gold plated spring for it's positive contact - not a contact on the bottom of it's regulation PCB - this means it will be much more shock (read recoil) resistant. 
-The M20's standard accessories; holster, lanyard and battery magazine far outshine ANY competitors.
-The M20 has 2 different weapon mounts and a pressure switch available.
-The M20 offers a real low output level AND a tactical strobe and it's last level/mode memory allows it's user to have the light activate to any level or mode.
-While slightly larger the M20 weighs only 15g more - about .5 of an ounce.
-The M20 can tailstand when the GITD tailcap switch cover is installed.
-Olight has a far superior warranty: Olight covers the entire light for 18 months and labor for life. EagleTac covers the elctronics for 1 year, and the switches not at all. Switches are the #1 failure point for flashlights regardless of who makes them.

:wave:


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Sorry but sometimes you're getting silly advertising products you're selling.


MattK said:


> -The M20 accepts 18650 batteries


But runs unregulated. Who's carrying spare 18650?


MattK said:


> -The M20, because of it's superior LED and because it's driven appropropriately to it's thermal mass runs 15-20% longer on CR123A and RCR123A and stays cooler.


But less bright. Simple math - longer, cooler and less bright.


MattK said:


> -The M20, with the standard OP reflector, outputs 12,940 Lux at 1M compared to 6,920 for the T10C2 - that's going to equate to a huge difference in throw.


There is a difference but not huge. In T10C2 light doesn't diffuse much at longer distances.


MattK said:


> -The M20 is highly user configurable; the user can easily select/deselect the pocket clip, strike bezel and grip ring.


...tailcap cover and batteries too!


MattK said:


> -The M20's standard accessories; holster, lanyard and battery magazine far outshine ANY competitors.


Really? Holster and lanyard are very common, battery magazine fits only slim CR123A cells. Rechargeables are too wide.


MattK said:


> -The M20 can tailstand when the GITD tailcap switch cover is installed.


No it cannot. At least mine couldn't.


MattK said:


> -Olight has a far superior warranty: Olight covers the entire light for 18 months and labor for life. EagleTac covers the elctronics for 1 year, and the switches not at all. Switches are the #1 failure point for flashlights regardless of who makes them.


Did they change something? Mine warranty doesn't cover switch and electronics...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



MattK said:


> Great Thread but I beg to differ that the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only 1 area.
> 
> M20 vs T10C2:
> 
> ...


 
thanks mattk for the info. this makes the thread even better. :thumbsup:

edit: my M20 won't tailstand with the GITD switch cover?????? :shrug:

do you happen to have total lm ouput for the M20 R2 in a sphere, that would be helpful as well. thanks again!!!

also, do you have any comparisons with the other light that i recommended, the Dereelight CL1H v4 3SD R2 you seem to only be focused on the T10C2.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



phantom23 said:


> Sorry but sometimes you're getting silly advertising products you're selling.
> 
> But runs unregulated. Who's carrying spare 18650?
> 
> ...


 
+1 to all that. thanks for stating what i didn't want to. i didn't list these spec's for that reason. these specifications are comparable to all the lights in the roundup. i tried to make it as simple as possible, for ME and everyone else.


----------



## druidmars (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> also, do you have any comparisons with the other light that i recommended, the Dereelight CL1H v4 3SD R2 you seem to only be focused on the T10C2.


 

I would very much like to see that, since now while I await your outdoor pics, I am considering the Dereelight alternative.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



MattK said:


> Great Thread but I beg to differ that the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only 1 area.
> 
> M20 vs T10C2:
> 
> ...





> -The M20's standard accessories; holster, lanyard and battery magazine far outshine ANY competitors.



It also costs a hefty 40 bucks more than the EagleTac T10C2, I'd expect alot more than some plastic accessories for that extra cash...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



druidmars said:


> I would very much like to see that, since now while I await your outdoor pics, I am considering the Dereelight alternative.


 
i'll try to get them all up tonight when i get off of work, and it gets dark. i want to make sure that they are "accurate" so they won't be up until i'm satisfied that they are true to life!!! 

just for the record if i find an issue that i have with a light i will post it as my own opinion. IMO the only thing that separates these lights are, beam patterns, battery choices, build quality, and size. the real life brightness of these lights is very close, as you can tell from the beam shots, and i have never had any problem with any of these lights while firing my primary weapon (HK Sub-Compact 45 ACP) read "recoil." i have a dedicated weapon light for my rifle, so thats why i didn't include "presure switch" features in the roundup, mainly because i can't speak about them from personal experience. another thing i did not mention is the medium and low modes for these lights, only because i will use them infrequently (i have my EDC for that...and hopfully a Clicky in the near future ). if anyone would like beamshots of the low, and medium modes of a particular light let me know and i will post them in the main thread it's not a problem!!!:twothumbs 

to specify; please everybody take what i say as my opinion, i'm not trying to sell anything, just post info. to help. i posted things i like to see in a roundup, and thats all i can do, unless you ask me for something specific, and i will try to accommodate as best i can. :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It also costs a hefty 40 bucks more than the EagleTac T10C2, I'd expect alot more than some plastic accessories for that extra cash...


 
+1

oh yeah, and that's one more thing that differs with all the lights: $$$


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> ******HERE'S SOME OUTDOOR TEASER'S I'LL POST SOME BETTER OUTDOOR PICS LATER*******
> 
> *All in the same order, all lights on high at a distance of about 30 ft. *
> *I'll mess with the settings on my camera and take some more in depth outdoor photo's ASAP!!!*



Longer range and wider angle beamshots are more informative (about real throw, spill or tint). Looking forward to those better pics!



The Sun said:


> *T10C2 CL1H v4 3SD R2 TK11*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot see three pics side by side. Don't get me wrong but it will be much clearer in that order (and they can be bigger now):

*T10C2, CL1H v4 3SD R2*
*







TK11, TK10



*




*E2DL, M20 R2 PREMIUM*


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



phantom23 said:


> Longer range and wider angle beamshots are more informative (about real throw, spill or tint). Looking forward to those better pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looks good, i couldn't have done it better myself!!! i'm trying to get the best settings for my camera right now for the outdoor shots. i want it to be as true to life as possible. also i'm going to try to take clear pics at around 40 yards, i think that should help differentiate a littel more!! i will post the outdoor shots 2x2 and larger in the main thread!!!! thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming everyone!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chao (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Nice job:thumbsup:, The sun. I like the beam pattern of E2DL. Looking forward to the 1-cell review


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



Chao said:


> Nice job:thumbsup:, The sun. I like the beam pattern of E2DL. Looking forward to the 1-cell review


 

thanks!! i will start working on the single cell roundup when i get the outdoor beamshots up here (tonight hopefully)!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zhivago (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

As a new member, I must say this is one of the most valuable posts I have seen. Been lurking for months. Thanks for the huge effort....:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



Zhivago said:


> As a new member, I must say this is one of the most valuable posts I have seen. Been lurking for months. Thanks for the huge effort....:thumbsup:


 
well :welcome: and thank you for the support. i have accumulated a lot of lights and i thought it would help if i posted couple roundup's.:twothumbs i think the single cell roundup that i'm working on will be pretty interesting, and fun!!! stay tuned!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Again I gotta say those SMO reflectors don't do a THING for me.

An OP does everything I need out of my lights!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Great light round-up!

I agree that OP is the best all-around but the other night I went out to do some distance tests and wasn't too happy with the results.
I have 1 D26 smooth that did ok but I wasn't really blown away.

I think I need a dedicated thrower with a big smooth reflector. Something bigger than a Mag's. My M6 put the light out there but sometimes I want a lazer like beam. No I wouldn't use it everyday, that's what the OP is for!

I really should get an R2 DBS,..... eventually.


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

My point, as stated above, is that the M20 clearly has more than one advantage over a T10C2. Yes - the M20 costs more but you get a lot more than some accessories. 18650 compatability is important for a lot of people and it's nice to have more options; plenty of folks will carry a spare 18650 or backup primaries.
Compare the M20 and T10C2 holsters; I think you'll find they're not even close and the T10C2 has no lanyard; the M20's holster is as nice/nicer than many selling in the $15-25 range. The battery magazine is to stop any rattle for smaller batteries - wider batteries won't rattle. The tailstanding with GITD was reported by light-reviews.com; I will re-test myself. 

The Olight warranty was upgraded back in September, effective immediately anbd retroactively on all products sold by official dealers. The announcement was made in CPFM and was linked in a few of the reviews and major M20 threads.

The Sun - I compared M20 to T10C2 directly in response to your post above. I don't have a Dereelight to test with so it wouldn't be fair to make a comparison of it but I have a T10C2 sitting on my desk. I'm a big fan of the E2DL and the TK10/TK11 are fine products.

We did do an integrating sphere test with an M20 R2 using a Labsphere FLMS and IIRC we were seeing ~215-220L out the front. The sphere was here on demo and it's now gone so we didn't get to test tons of lights. Actually, since it's being discussed here I should mention that the E2DL was the standout surprise - IIRC it was like 165L OTF - not bad for a light claiming 120. Obviously, because of bin variation, testing 1 light is, if not meaningless, not exactly a statistical sample.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



MattK said:


> My point, as stated above, is that the M20 clearly has more than one advantage over a T10C2. Yes - the M20 costs more but you get a lot more than some accessories. 18650 compatability is important for a lot of people and it's nice to have more options; plenty of folks will carry a spare 18650 or backup primaries.
> Compare the M20 and T10C2 holsters; I think you'll find they're not even close and the T10C2 has no lanyard; the M20's holster is as nice/nicer than many selling in the $15-25 range. The battery magazine is to stop any rattle for smaller batteries - wider batteries won't rattle. The tailstanding with GITD was reported by light-reviews.com; I will re-test myself.
> 
> The Olight warranty was upgraded back in September, effective immediately anbd retroactively on all products sold by official dealers. The announcement was made in CPFM and was linked in a few of the reviews and major M20 threads.
> ...


 
mattK thanks again for the info. the T10C2 comes with a nice holster (almost just like the Fenix holster), and it does come with a lanyard. actually a very nice quick detach lanyard. if you are going to post your opinion please at least let it be somewhat factual. 

also thank you for the light sphere data on the M20 R2 it's very impressive, and it makes this roundup all the more accurate. although this roundup is not a comparison between the T10C2 and the M20 R2, the OTF lumen rating using a *6" dia. Lab Sphere IS with SC 5500 control* done by MrGman here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211402 on CPF states the T10C2 is putting out 280-270 OTF lumens on fresh PRIMARIES. 

thanks for the info. keep it coming if it is going to be helpful. this is not the direction i was hoping the thread would go in. but i do appreciate the info. thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



Zhivago said:


> As a new member, I must say this is one of the most valuable posts I have seen. Been lurking for months. Thanks for the huge effort....:thumbsup:


 
+1
Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

*****NEW OUTDOOR SHOTS ARE GOING UP!!!!**** *


uploading to photobucket as we speak.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

If the clip will come off the T10C2 I could see trying to get one...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> If the clip will come off the T10C2 I could see trying to get one...


 
the clip does come off, and again I'M NOT TRYING TO SELL ANYTHING ON HERE, SO NOBODY HAS TO GET UPSET, THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION, but i like that light a lot, and what the pic's don't really show that well (and unfortunately i couldn't get my camera to take it) is how much more area it lights up, as far as spill. it realy impressed me tonight, along with the LED Lenser T7 (on four LED Lenser AAA's that came with it over three months ago). also, all joking aside i think i fell back in love with my TK11, and TK10, and i want to marry my E2DL (but i never fell out of love with it, it sleeps with my wife and i every night...right in between!!!). BUY THEM ALLLLLLLLL (subliminal flashaholic message)

i would say that i realy like my M20 as well, but everytime i say something positive about another light i get beat up about it, so make up your own mind about that one hehehehe  only kidding!!!!! i still love it too!!!!:twothumbs

ok i'm going to bed for now!!! hope everyone enjoys the pic's let me know if there's anymore requests.


----------



## civic77 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

The Sun,

Excellent work here, I'm interested in all these lights here, esp. the T10C2, TK11 and E2DL, great to see them compared relative to each other. 

I was just curious why you are going to compare the Jetbeam III Pro I.B.S. in your upcoming review with the smaller single cell lights instead of with the lights in this comparison? If its not to much trouble can you post a few pics of the Jetbeam outdoors too? If not, great comparison and very helpful to me personally. Thanks 

Josh


----------



## MattK (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

The Sun - I hope you don't feel that I was 'beating you up' I was simply posting a different perspective. It's odd - I have a sample of the T10C2and no lanyard was in it - maybe just an early production thing. Also, please don't misunderstand - I don't have anything against the T10C2; I just felt that your comment that, 'the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area' wasn't accurate as I feel that the M20 offers a number of features and capabilities that 'outshine' the T10C2 and so I posted my counterpoint. 
Regarding the sphere testing you linked we were using a 10" sphere and I think we'd see a different results in a smaller sphere based on the numbers that are reported in that thread - we didn't test any of the exact same lights but we did test a TK10 and TK11 and didn't crack 200 where he was getting 228-230 with a T1 - not quite exacting but it does make one wonder.


----------



## Axion (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

The Sun: The last round of beam shots are Excellent!

I now see why people rave about the E2DL. For 120 lumen it's hanging with the TK11 and T10C2 in terms of throw. One question though, at short ranges does the comparative lack of spill bother you? It seems like it would.

All in all it seems like the TK11 does throw a brighter spot at longer distances, but even then the big spot surrounded by the bright spill of the T10C2 seems to be nice. I have a TK11, but I think I need a T10C2.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> I seem to have that effect on people, but i can't take credit for that, the light sells itself.


 
Don't sell yourself short. You do and _*DID*_, in this case, provide the hands-on information sufficient to *compel* me to get off the fence and BUY the E2DL.



The Sun said:


> When i read a review on CPF, no matter how good it is, the review never does the light(s) justice. i always have to buy it, to get my own hands on it and see for myself. it's hard to choose a light based on a review, no matter how comprehensive it is.


 
Very true indeed. Even *MORE* so when it comes to . . . substitute "lady" for "light." :hairpull:



The Sun said:


> Manufacturers today are pretty close in specifications, and the only real way to tell if a light will be close to perfect for you is to buy it. that being said i still waste at least ten minutes every morning trying to decide what light i'm taking with me (other than my EDC which also rotates between a NT 120P, EX10, E1B, and a T10C ). So really in pretty much every circumstance the CPF mantra of "just buy them all" holds true. just be warned; you have to wake up an extra 10-15 minutes early for work each morning!!!


 
Wow! We should all be so fortunate! :twothumbs Seriously, though...you're spot-on regarding similarities w/respect to manufacturer's specs and the necessity for hands-on testing for ultimately determing which is the best choice to suit one's needs/desires. Any sleep lost in said determination is merely an acceptable part of our shared flashaholic neuroses, right?!?? 

Keep up the great work!

-Clive


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



civic77 said:


> The Sun,
> 
> Excellent work here, I'm interested in all these lights here, esp. the T10C2, TK11 and E2DL, great to see them compared relative to each other.
> 
> ...


 
thanks!!! those are three of my favorite lights. i find myself reaching for the T10C2 on high at home for almost everything more than 15-20ft. away. it complements my EDC (NT 120P) so nicely, the beam patterns are similar; beautiful, artifact free, and bright . plus with all of the flood and the great throw of the T10C2 it's just about my perfect mix.

i must have mis-typed. i meant the Jet II Pro I.B.S. (one too many II's). i used to have a Jet III Pro I.B.S. but i got rid of it because i was having problems with the battery contacts on the back of the LED module flaking off. so, i got a Jet II Pro instead. i like the smaller form factor, and you get almost all the same output, and throw in a smaller package. 



MattK said:


> The Sun - I hope you don't feel that I was 'beating you up' I was simply posting a different perspective. It's odd - I have a sample of the T10C2and no lanyard was in it - maybe just an early production thing. Also, please don't misunderstand - I don't have anything against the T10C2; I just felt that your comment that, 'the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area' wasn't accurate as I feel that the M20 offers a number of features and capabilities that 'outshine' the T10C2 and so I posted my counterpoint.
> Regarding the sphere testing you linked we were using a 10" sphere and I think we'd see a different results in a smaller sphere based on the numbers that are reported in that thread - we didn't test any of the exact same lights but we did test a TK10 and TK11 and didn't crack 200 where he was getting 228-230 with a T1 - not quite exacting but it does make one wonder.


 
i understand your positon, and thanks again. maybe they just forgot your lanyard. i have the first T10C2 and T10C that EagleTac put out (like the very first). EagleTac sent them to me three weeks before they went to market, right out of production when EagleTac got them, i got them. 

i also understand different results from different equipment, and thats good to know. thanks again:twothumbs 



Axion said:


> The Sun: The last round of beam shots are Excellent!
> 
> I now see why people rave about the E2DL. For 120 lumen it's hanging with the TK11 and T10C2 in terms of throw. One question though, at short ranges does the comparative lack of spill bother you? It seems like it would.
> 
> All in all it seems like the TK11 does throw a brighter spot at longer distances, but even then the big spot surrounded by the bright spill of the T10C2 seems to be nice. I have a TK11, but I think I need a T10C2.


 
thanks!!! i try:laughing:

i love the E2DL and its great for circumstances where there is ambient light. it does a great job of cutting through anything else thats around. like inspecting dark buildings during the day while you still have sunlight coming through windows. in extremely dark areas it does well since there is so much light coming OTF the concentrated hotspot kind of reflects off of itself creating a little more spill than it would normaly produce. this is one of the few lights that i do use the low mode in very low light areas. but, if i know ahead of time i'm gonna need a lot of flood, i choose a light accordingly. if the E2Dl is your go to light though, i am confident that it will perform in any environment that you need it too. 

if you want flood with great throw go with the T10C2, the pic's show that at distance the T10C2 is still very, very bright while lighting a very large area. the hotspot is just more spread out, while the hotspot on the TK11 is more concentrated still at distance (thats the best way i can explain it) so with the T10C2 you get brightness with great coverage!!! 



AA6TZ said:


> Don't sell yourself short. You do and _*DID*_, in this case, provide the hands-on information sufficient to *compel* me to get off the fence and BUY the E2DL.
> 
> 
> Wow! We should all be so fortunate! :twothumbs Seriously, though...you're spot-on regarding similarities w/respect to manufacturer's specs and the necessity for hands-on testing for ultimately determing which is the best choice to suit one's needs/desires. Any sleep lost in said determination is merely an acceptable part of our shared flashaholic neuroses, right?!??
> ...


 
thanks, and i'm glad i could help you make up your mind. i can't tell you how many hours i've spent going through review, after review trying to pick out lights. in the end i try to buy all the lights that have my interest (also, so i can see for myself how to judge other people's reviews, just so in the future, i know when i'm looking for lights based on their comparisons). 

two things i love about the E2DL is how much light comes out of it, and how it fits nicely in your pocket. i carry it a pretty good bit, opposite my 120P (i just can't get away from the 120P:naughty. the "P" is my go to, low mode, close work companion, and the "E" lets me reach out and touch someone. My E2DL got a lot of good work under its belt throughout Hurricane Ike. it cuts through fog, rain, and mist great and it's low mode is low enough to actually work when its the only light you can get to for the time being. it's an all around great light.

as for the "fortunate" part, i JUST had to give up all fast food, and soda so the "SKIPPER"  would approve my flashlight chit's.:twothumbs




-i'll try to have the "single cell roundup" posted within the next couple days!!!

-keep the great questions, comments, and requests comming in!!!!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Can you underwrite last sets of pics? Thanks.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



phantom23 said:


> Can you underwrite last sets of pics? Thanks.


 
sure!!!


-done:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ...


 
your about 60 miles from me didn't you see the beams of light in the sky last night???:candle:


----------



## MrGman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Were all of the outdoor pics done at the same exposure/time settings per each group distance?


----------



## j2kei (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

excellent pictures. definitely can see the high lux of the tk11 in the closer up outdoor pics. the hotspot on the tk11 aint bad either. considering the price i can get the tk11, the debate between tk11 and eagletac is getting tougher and tougher


----------



## MrGman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MattK said:


> The Sun - I hope you don't feel that I was 'beating you up' I was simply posting a different perspective. It's odd - I have a sample of the T10C2and no lanyard was in it - maybe just an early production thing. Also, please don't misunderstand - I don't have anything against the T10C2; I just felt that your comment that, 'the M20 outshines the T10C2 in only one area' wasn't accurate as I feel that the M20 offers a number of features and capabilities that 'outshine' the T10C2 and so I posted my counterpoint.
> Regarding the sphere testing you linked we were using a 10" sphere and I think we'd see a different results in a smaller sphere based on the numbers that are reported in that thread - we didn't test any of the exact same lights but we did test a TK10 and TK11 and didn't crack 200 where he was getting 228-230 with a T1 - not quite exacting but it does make one wonder.


 
I talked to my favorite PhD Optical Engineer about this issue of sphere size differences. If both spheres are properly calibrated along with the metering system they are used with, the readings for the 6 or 10 inch spheres for any given light source should be the same. A fractional percentage difference would be insignificant. The type of sphere in regards to where the baffle is, how the light is held in the entry port, whether or not the detector was properly mounted all the way into the receiver port (since its a demo unit that gets moved around a lot that could be an issue for the system you mentioned), could account for the differences. But the fact that your demo unit was 10 inch and the one I have access to in the optic's lab is 6 inch should not have been the determining factor. Our's doesn't get moved around and its thoroughly calibrated and checked out when returned from the factory. The optical engineer uses it quite frequently and is very confident in its readings, which means so am I. 

Regardless of all that. The EagleTac T10C2 measured in the same system as the Fenix T1 on the same day has shown 50 lumens higher reading at turn on. The Fenix T10 is basically the same model in a nicer housing. The T11 is basically the same model with a different battery tube and smooth reflector, but that would not decrease total lumens out, in reality if could have a small increase. It could be run on 2 primary CR123's and probably should be for the comparative testing to the Fenix T1 for peak output. Even with a freshly charged 18650 from what I have seen it doesn't start out at max output, regulation is not flat. 

But some of those other lights do have a much better focused tiny hot spot that concentrates the light better and so that hot spot is brighter further out. Doesn't mean the lumens readings taken were wrong (not saying any one said they were, just re-iterating an old point), just means a different beam profile is different. For those who like those real tight hot spots that go out 300 plus feet and do a good job, no problem with that. 

I have my Malkoff Single Drop in a Mag C light that does that now and I can put a spot on a tree a long way out also, doesn't help me see where I am walking all that well though, so still, to each his own.

to "The Sun" You did a very good job with the posting of all the photos, I would have made them a little smaller to have them all fit on screen where I don't have to move the horizontal bar back and forth to do the comparisons but otherwise very clearly shows the difference in a good selection of lights. bravo.

I would suggest for guys who like to shine there lights way out there to do comparative testing, to go to a gun range and buy a couple of targets or get some posters, hang them on cardboard and set them out so we aren't always looking at just green foliage. I paid 12 bucks for 6 targets, that I keep in the garage for when I do my testing. Two color targets of posters of people with something close to natural skin color tones would go a long way in helping to show how well you can see something useful with these lights.

Just a suggestion. G


----------



## youreacrab (Dec 2, 2008)

*Gotta love that Surefire!*

The E2DL / KX2C has an amazing beam. It may not throw the farthest among 2xCR123 lights, but it has a very well focused large spot. To me, a large spot is more useful in medium/long range than a very bright narrow spot. If you're on the fence, just get one. And if you don't like the teeth, just get a KX2C!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MrGman said:


> I talked to my favorite PhD Optical Engineer about this issue of sphere size differences. If both spheres are properly calibrated along with the metering system they are used with, the readings for the 6 or 10 inch spheres for any given light source should be the same. A fractional percentage difference would be insignificant. The type of sphere in regards to where the baffle is, how the light is held in the entry port, whether or not the detector was properly mounted all the way into the receiver port (since its a demo unit that gets moved around a lot that could be an issue for the system you mentioned), could account for the differences. But the fact that your demo unit was 10 inch and the one I have access to in the optic's lab is 6 inch should not have been the determining factor. Our's doesn't get moved around and its thoroughly calibrated and checked out when returned from the factory. The optical engineer uses it quite frequently and is very confident in its readings, which means so am I.
> 
> Regardless of all that. The EagleTac T10C2 measured in the same system as the Fenix T1 on the same day has shown 50 lumens higher reading at turn on. The Fenix T10 is basically the same model in a nicer housing. The T11 is basically the same model with a different battery tube and smooth reflector, but that would not decrease total lumens out, in reality if could have a small increase. It could be run on 2 primary CR123's and probably should be for the comparative testing to the Fenix T1 for peak output. Even with a freshly charged 18650 from what I have seen it doesn't start out at max output, regulation is not flat.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the suggestions!!! i sized and placed the shots 2x2 at the request of another CPF member that posted on thread asking me to make the beamshots larger, and 2x2 instead of 3x3 (like the indoor shots). i would have liked them a little smaller so they could fit on the page better as well, but i was trying to accommodate as many people as possible.

in reference to your other question about when the pic's where shot, and the camera settings. the pictures were shot with the camera on the same settings, and at the same time (i took the 30ft. shots first, then took the 140ft. shots directly afterwards, all within 40 minutes:thumbsup. 

the targets are a great idea!!!:thumbsup: i am more of a usable beam kinda guy. i don't ask for more than 60 or 70ft. out of a two cell light (in this format) even though it may be capable of more. i was asked to compare the throw of the lights so i came up with a reasonable distance (one that i would actually use the light at if it came down to it), measured it off and shot the photo's. i thought they came out pretty good. i didn't think of the target idea until you mentioned it :twothumbs, i actually have some lying around!!!

and thank you very much for coming to defend your great work on CPF with the LS. the explanation is greatly appreciated, and so is the effort!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Gotta love that Surefire!*



youreacrab said:


> The E2DL / KX2C has an amazing beam. It may not throw the farthest among 2xCR123 lights, but it has a very well focused large spot. To me, a large spot is more useful in medium/long range than a very bright narrow spot. If you're on the fence, just get one. And if you don't like the teeth, just get a KX2C!


 

+ity + 1  i concur!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



j2kei said:


> excellent pictures. definitely can see the high lux of the tk11 in the closer up outdoor pics. the hotspot on the tk11 aint bad either. considering the price i can get the tk11, the debate between tk11 and eagletac is getting tougher and tougher


 

thanks!!! the TK11 is a great value!!!:thumbsup: it is truely a "tank." it's pretty burley, and it puts out a lot of light. i have always loved this light, along with the TK10 and its sexy beam. The T10C2 is like haveing the throw of the TK11, the beautiful beam of the TK10 and the addition of a little more flood, and of course total output. i would hate to have to decide between these three light, or worse yet all the lights in the roundup!!! that would be terrible  i have a problem and this "roundup" is really a silent call for help!!!! (yeah right...maybe from my wife mmwwwaaaahhhhahaha!!!)


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

thanks for the great roundup! I've been hoping for a roundup of standard size lights for a while.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Said in reference to MrGman's post:


The Sun said:


> ...the targets are a great idea!!!:thumbsup: i am more of a usable beam kinda guy. i don't ask for more than 60 or 70ft. out of a two cell light (in this format) even though it may be capable of more. i was asked to compare the throw of the lights so i came up with a reasonable distance (one that i would actually use the light at if it came down to it), measured it off and shot the photo's. i thought they came out pretty good. i didn't think of the target idea until you mentioned it :twothumbs, i actually have some lying around!!!


 
I've thought about doing beamshots with targets at different distances, but the poster of a person idea is a great idea! Or maybe I can talk one of my friends into standing out there in a field while I blast him with different lights. 

The Sun, thanks for taking all of the time to do this comparison thread! I know how much time and effort it takes. :twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

The Sun, absolutely awesome roundup. Just the way I like it, lots of pictures/beamshots.

I know it's a relatively "old" light, but do you happen to have a Fenix T1 to compare to the rest of the roundup? I really like mine and I'm curious as to how it holds up to the rest. Or at least how does it compare to the TK10?


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

actually, just remembered - the one category missing is wolf eyes. add that and I think you've covered just about everything.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

I just received a Dereelight CL1H body from The Sun to use as a host for a Malkoff M60. Rather than the typical SF 6P, I wanted a light that was HA and I didn't want to spend the high dollars for a SF C2, so after some checking around, I went with this. While the M60 is on it's way to me, I have substituted a M60L for some pictures. 

















I've got to admit that when I first put the batteries in and saw this gap between them and the sidewalls, I was very nervous about a rattle or even not working at all... 






After everything was screwed down tight though, no rattle and mucho light!






To the white wall...with my slightly off center M60L:






A slightly longer exposure:






And outside:











A few parting "I look good" shots:


























And a last one to show the light in my hand:






This Dereelight CL1H is a _great_ host. My personal feeling is that this beats out the SF 6P as a host simply because of its HA. Plus, I can get a GITD clicky cap for this.:laughing:

With The Sun's previous description of this light/host and my photos, this CL1H should be on everybody's short list as a host for a Malkoff Mxx for sure.:twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

You call THAT a hand???

LOL my paw nearly hides the CL1H when looked at from the back side!

It is a DANDY P60 host, that's for sure!


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Well, you _are_ claiming to be the Playboy...:laughing:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Nice pics Wil, got yourself one nice light there too. :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

My handle is just that, a handle.

I am in no way a "Playboy".

I am however a JoeShmoe!

And I have rather big hands with fattish fingers that make LOTS of mistakes when typing!!!

SO MANY COOL LIGHTS! (T102C, M20) and SO LITTLE MONEY!


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

:twothumbs I've already bought tested and decided on my lights in this group, but I still love this round up, especially the latest outdoor shots. To balance the thread I'll just say that the M20 *uc*s; just my opinion of course.  

This is a great reference, thanks again!


----------



## MrGman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



StandardBattery said:


> :twothumbs I've already bought tested and decided on my lights in this group, but I still love this round up, especially the latest outdoor shots. To balance the thread I'll just say that the M20 *uc*s; just my opinion of course.
> 
> This is a great reference, thanks again!


 
What's wrong with the M20? I was thinking of getting one to add to my collection. Do you have one that has had malfunctions or you just don't like the beam/features or ???


----------



## shoe2555 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Great shots. My 1st real light i bought on impulse-albeit a well researched buy right before i headed on a road trip to North Carolina over the summer with the family. I decided on the E2DL - was planning to use it only in emergencies but it got used mostly for night fishing on the intercoastal and for night crab duty on the beach with the kids. A great light but what did i know since it was my only light til an LOD Q4 for the Mrs. a month ago.

I've been using the E2DL as an EDC but found the bezel tearing up my pockets. Since Surefire didn't make a one cell version of the E2DL minus the teethy bezel- i decided to get a smaller Fenix PD20 as my primary EDC - on the way from 4 sevens.

Funny since getting the E2DL, I had been looking at the other lights you had reviewed as potential upgrades. From the looks of things the E2DL holds more than its own so this post temporarily kills my joneses for keeping up with the joneses - for now. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Xak (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



StandardBattery said:


> :twothumbs I've already bought tested and decided on my lights in this group, but I still love this round up, especially the latest outdoor shots. To balance the thread I'll just say that the M20 *uc*s; just my opinion of course.
> 
> This is a great reference, thanks again!


 
Well, that's not neccessary. Of all the lights I would choose the M20 to mount on a PDW or rifle. In fact I'm considering the Eagle tac for pocket carry and the M20 for the other use. 

Really, how convenient is it to have back up primaries in an easily loadable magazine if you start running low in an emergency situation? And the low-low mode for extended use if your stranded somewhere for a few days. I think if the original poster had been able to post pictures of the M20 beam with an OP reflector and a standard Q5 ($10 less BTW) and not that god-aweful green R2 it would at least tie or beat the TK10 and TK11 in beam quality, performance, and would certainly recieve the same respect as far as build quality. It really does look like a great light.


----------



## Xak (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Why are the R2's in the M20 green, but not the R2's in the the CL1Hv4? I've heard complaints about the R2's in the M20 being green-yellow. Did Did Deerlight simply get a better batch than Olight?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Because CL1H has R2 WC and M20 - R2 WH.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



Xak said:


> Why are the R2's in the M20 green, but not the R2's in the the CL1Hv4? I've heard complaints about the R2's in the M20 being green-yellow. Did Did Deerlight simply get a better batch than Olight?


 
My M20 doesn't seem green/yellow compared to other lights,however i find the greenish/yellow tint better for outdoors.It's all good.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



StandardBattery said:


> :twothumbs I've already bought tested and decided on my lights in this group, but I still love this round up, especially the latest outdoor shots. To balance the thread I'll just say that the M20 *uc*s; just my opinion of course.
> 
> This is a great reference, thanks again!


 
StandardBattery don't say a light sucks without explaining what the problem is.
I think the M20 is one of my best lights,it has three light settings.A very usefull low setting for using around the house,a good medium bright setting when you want to extend your battery life and a high beam that can travel over 800ft when you want to show off.
I also bought the SMO reflector,and let me tell you the tightness on this beam is awsome.
I feel like i'm holding a lazer in my hand.
It comes with some high quality accesories too.
I would recommend this light.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



wacbzz said:


> I just received a Dereelight CL1H body from The Sun to use as a host for a Malkoff M60. Rather than the typical SF 6P, I wanted a light that was HA and I didn't want to spend the high dollars for a SF C2, so after some checking around, I went with this. While the M60 is on it's way to me, I have substituted a M60L for some pictures.
> 
> I've got to admit that when I first put the batteries in and saw this gap between them and the sidewalls, I was very nervous about a rattle or even not working at all...
> 
> ...


 
thanks so much for posting the pic's!!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs after trading the this CL1H v2 host to Wacbzz i asked him if he could post some pic's to the thread so everyone could see the possibilities/options asscociated with owning the CL1H (for anyone that didn't already know:thumbsup. Great pic's and thanks again, i really appreciate it!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



MrGman said:


> What's wrong with the M20? I was thinking of getting one to add to my collection. Do you have one that has had malfunctions or you just don't like the beam/features or ???


 
i don't want anyone to think (because of earlier discussion on the thread) that "i" am saying the M20 is a less than high quality light. personally i like the light a lot, it's a great light!!!:thumbsup:. there may be lights that i like more for my own personal use/need, but make no mistake it is nice. 

since the battery indicator problem has been fixed by Olight, i haven't found, nor heard of any other problems with the M20 R2 (or Q5). i like it alot. but, a light is kind of like anything else that "somebody" tries to push on you, or hype up; expectations are not met by the consumer, or are just close to being met. that does not mean its not a good light. my expextations were met:thumbsup: and i'm saticfied with the light. as far as the green tint being apparent on the M20 R2, and not the CL1H v4 R2 see below to phantom23's post:thumbsup: thanks, and don't let the "salesmen" of the world discourage, or take away from a great light because they try to push it out there!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs



shoe2555 said:


> Great shots. My 1st real light i bought on impulse-albeit a well researched buy right before i headed on a road trip to North Carolina over the summer with the family. I decided on the E2DL - was planning to use it only in emergencies but it got used mostly for night fishing on the intercoastal and for night crab duty on the beach with the kids. A great light but what did i know since it was my only light til an LOD Q4 for the Mrs. a month ago.
> 
> I've been using the E2DL as an EDC but found the bezel tearing up my pockets. Since Surefire didn't make a one cell version of the E2DL minus the teethy bezel- i decided to get a smaller Fenix PD20 as my primary EDC - on the way from 4 sevens.
> 
> Funny since getting the E2DL, I had been looking at the other lights you had reviewed as potential upgrades. From the looks of things the E2DL holds more than its own so this post temporarily kills my joneses for keeping up with the joneses - for now. thanks :thumbsup:


 
i can't say it enough; the E2DL is one of my all time fave's!!!:twothumbs its a wonderful light and it definitely DOES compete very well with the other lights in the roundup (thats why i included it!!!). SF has always been know to undersetimate thier "lumen ratings" and it's apparent here for sure!!! you couldn't realy "upgrade" by buying one of the other lights in the roundup, but maybe just "expand" . i find it hard not to own all of them (really every light made, if i could afford it) but each light has found it's certain niche in my lineup, for my needs anyway. 

the E1B Backup would be the closest single cell light by Surefire to match the E2DL (which i will be included in my single cell "roundup" comparison coming soon!!!) it is a great light as well, a little ball of fire really!!!:thumbsup: it's worth looking into!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs 

i'm thinking of getting the new PD20 and LD20 for myself as well (and a Jetbeam E3P, and M, a Clicky, a Ti Aeon, NT Storm, and M, a McGiz, a.....the list goes on and on, i'm troubled!!!) i would like to get the PD20 before this weekend maybe, so i can include it in the single cell "roundup." it may have to be an addition!!!



Xak said:


> Well, that's not neccessary. Of all the lights I would choose the M20 to mount on a PDW or rifle. In fact I'm considering the Eagle tac for pocket carry and the M20 for the other use.
> 
> Really, how convenient is it to have back up primaries in an easily loadable magazine if you start running low in an emergency situation? And the low-low mode for extended use if your stranded somewhere for a few days. I think if the original poster had been able to post pictures of the M20 beam with an OP reflector and a standard Q5 ($10 less BTW) and not that god-aweful green R2 it would at least tie or beat the TK10 and TK11 in beam quality, performance, and would certainly recieve the same respect as far as build quality. It really does look like a great light.


 
+1 an OP reflector and the Q5 would have given the M20 a much cooler/smoother beam, translating into something right around the TK10/TK11, if not better!!!:thumbsup: and again, the M20 is a great light, like i've said before the build quaility is on par with all the rest of the roundup lights. all have there own individual specifications, but there is no "standout" IMO as far as build quality.... they are all excellent!!!!!!:twothumbs one thing that is worthy of note would be the fact that the M20, CL1H, and T10C2 all have double o-rings at each threaded junction, and thats a big :twothumbs:twothumbs IMO!!!




phantom23 said:


> Because CL1H has R2 WC and M20 - R2 WH.


 
+1 couldn't have said it better myself!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MrGman said:


> What's wrong with the M20? I was thinking of getting one to add to my collection. Do you have one that has had malfunctions or you just don't like the beam/features or ???


 
No, it was just a joke... I was 'balancing' opinion since we had what I would call marketing hype earlier in the thread and it seems to be getting worse on cpf proper so I was just having fun. Personally I won't buy it for a few reasons but probably the biggest show stopping is mode-memory. I'd be interested if you feel that the interface is suitable for your profession, or just personally.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



1996alnl said:


> StandardBattery don't say a light sucks without explaining what the problem is.
> I think the M20 is one of my best lights,it has three light settings.A very usefull low setting for using around the house,a good medium bright setting when you want to extend your battery life and a high beam that can travel over 800ft when you want to show off.
> I also bought the SMO reflector,and let me tell you the tightness on this beam is awsome.
> I feel like i'm holding a lazer in my hand.
> ...


Sorry it was a joke; I thought everyone would realize that. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



StandardBattery said:


> No, it was just a joke... I was 'balancing' opinion since we had what I would call marketing hype earlier in the thread and it seems to be getting worse on cpf proper so I was just having fun. Personally I won't buy it for a few reasons but probably the biggest show stopping is mode-memory. I'd be interested if you feel that the interface is suitable for your profession, or just personally.


 
as far as i'm concerned the UI on the M20 is my least favorite thing. it's simple but i just don't like to cycle through the settings with all the "head" turning, because you have to use two hands for all the options. it's the same maneuver for the TK11/10, and T10C2, but it's only "high," and "low," no cycle; so you know what mode you are in, and what mode you are going to in a stressful situation. 

i chose not to bring up my issue with the UI because i don't have a solution for something better, but since it's been commented on i thought i would give "my opinion,"


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



streetmaster said:


> The Sun, absolutely awesome roundup. Just the way I like it, lots of pictures/beamshots.
> 
> I know it's a relatively "old" light, but do you happen to have a Fenix T1 to compare to the rest of the roundup? I really like mine and I'm curious as to how it holds up to the rest. Or at least how does it compare to the TK10?


 

-street- i forgot to get back to you, i'm sorry!!!! it just so happend that Wacbzz and i worked out a trade on CPFM for my other "host" CL1H v2 for his T1. so, i should have a T1 by the end of the week. i'll throw it in there for you with some beam shots, and some more outdoor pic's!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs hope that helps ya out!!!


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



1996alnl said:


> Pictures don't do the TIR optic justice, the E2DL is an awsome light.
> The Sun, thank you so much for doing this.These are the lights everyone is talking about.
> A one cell shootout would be outstanding too!


 
yeah would be interesting to see a one cell shoot.. with the surefire e1b in it.. and see how it perform again one cell light in the market though a review has already be done...

wouldnt hurt to see more.. as it makes cpf a better informative gate..


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



seale_navy said:


> yeah would be interesting to see a one cell shoot.. with the surefire e1b in it.. and see how it perform again one cell light in the market though a review has already be done...
> 
> wouldnt hurt to see more.. as it makes cpf a better informative gate..


 
the single cell roundup i was proposing included the:

E1B
L1
E1L
Nitecore EXTREME
NDI
JET II PRO I.B.S.
FENIX P2D REBEL 100 PREMIUM
NT 120P
EAGLETAC T10C
ITP C9
possibly a new FENIX PD20, LD20, and maybe a Jetbeam E3P


i just sold my Deree C2H R2, NC EX10 GDP, and traded my Ra Twisty 100 (with christmas wishes involving a more useful Clicky) so they won't be included.:thumbsdow

i am working on this single cell roundup right now, so it shouldn't be too much longer before i get it out :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

any more suggestions/requests?:thumbsup:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> .


 

a little off topic but, do you have any stores up in your neck o' the woods that carrys any lights, other than lighthound down in pearland, and outdoor world in katy? i have a pretty meager selection over here!!! other than gander for a small outdated SF selection i don't have nuthin!!!


----------



## druidmars (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> any more suggestions/requests?:thumbsup:


 
Thank you very much, The Sun for your elucidative outdoor pictures. I ended up ordering a T10C2 from eagle-tac store, but they unfortunately don't have it in stock :mecry:. They said in two weeks... I hope so! I want it badly and before Christmas!
Cheers!

PS: I'm thinking about a thrower now... Of course that if I say this out loud my wife is going to hurt me:shrug: Oh life...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*



The Sun said:


> a little off topic but, do you have any stores up in your neck o' the woods that carrys any lights, other than lighthound down in pearland, and outdoor world in katy? i have a pretty meager selection over here!!! other than gander for a small outdated SF selection i don't have nuthin!!!



Nothing close! Target for some Inovas, Frys for Inovas, Some Streamlights, some LedLensers etc. Gander Mtn where some Surefire including M6 can be had.

Closest is Target and that is about 34 miles away.

I try to combine shopping with work and often stop in at Frys if in the area!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



druidmars said:


> Thank you very much, The Sun for your elucidative outdoor pictures. I ended up ordering a T10C2 from eagle-tac store, but they unfortunately don't have it in stock :mecry:. They said in two weeks... I hope so! I want it badly and before Christmas!
> Cheers!
> 
> PS: I'm thinking about a thrower now... Of course that if I say this out loud my wife is going to hurt me:shrug: Oh life...


 

thrower = 8 syllables...Dereelight...DBS...v2.................and then a few more...........FlashCrazy.......U.S..........distributor.........awesome!!!!!


----------



## MrGman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Spent most of the night testing my lights against WBP's and calibrating his integration sphere system with him against my known lights. He will be posting a bunch of readings soon. But also did lots of hand on light comparisons. One of the things I really wanted to see was my Malkoff Single drop in a 3C Maglight versus his Dereelight DBS V2 something something upgraded thrower model and Raidfire Spear model. We went out side and did some direct comparisons. Hands down winner was the Dereelight DBS thrower, what a tight and bright beam. Next was the Raidfire Spear, very nice beam. They both handily beat my 3 C maglight with Malkoff Single for brightness and beam quality, tightness of beam and the resultant throw they made. Very nice.

But if I remember correctly the numbers we got in his new 6 inch Integrating Sphere (a real sphere), connected to his $9K meter and we calibrated, the EagleTac T10C2 had more total lumens than either the Dereelight or the Raidfire Spear. They just put a lot more of the energy they have into a tighter beam, lot less spill. Since they were all measured into the same sphere, regardless of final calibration, the relative readings would still be correct as to which is brighter.

More to come.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MrGman said:


> Spent most of the night testing my lights against WBP's and calibrating his integration sphere system with him against my known lights. He will be posting a bunch of readings soon. But also did lots of hand on light comparisons. One of the things I really wanted to see was my Malkoff Single drop in a 3C Maglight versus his Dereelight DBS V2 something something upgraded thrower model and Raidfire Spear model. We went out side and did some direct comparisons. Hands down winner was the Dereelight DBS thrower, what a tight and bright beam. Next was the Raidfire Spear, very nice beam. They both handily beat my 3 C maglight with Malkoff Single for brightness and beam quality, tightness of beam and the resultant throw they made. Very nice.
> 
> But if I remember correctly the numbers we got in his new 6 inch Integrating Sphere (a real sphere), connected to his $9K meter and we calibrated, the EagleTac T10C2 had more total lumens than either the Dereelight or the Raidfire Spear. They just put a lot more of the energy they have into a tighter beam, lot less spill. Since they were all measured into the same sphere, regardless of final calibration, the relative readings would still be correct as to which is brighter.
> 
> More to come.


 
yes please...more!!! i am not surprised about the total output of the T10C2. when i first got it, i tested it against my Wolf Eyes P7-E2 (basic ceiling bounce in a pitch black room), and the T10C2 lit up the room considerably more than the claimed 580lm P7 "wall of light." this is not scientific by any means, just my opinion, my eyes, and my purchased lights, but i was impressed. 

your point is dead on regarding "throw" not necessarily being relative to "total output." the perfect example are the P7 lights coming out right now. based on reflector design, and the output of the P7 emitter +/- 500lm's is spread all over the place, hence the "wall of light" effect. people just coming on the "flashlight scene" are seeing 500lm's compared to the 200-270lm's of a Q5/R2 light and thinking in terms of throw when this is not the case in many circumstances Q5, or P7 related. in this case it's not nesessarily marketing that sells the light, but more in the way of "newbie lumen/throw hunger," and theres nothing wrong with that. but, a good understanding of how reflector design / emitter output, and the CPF search feature can be used are key. threads like yours, MrGman, conversation, and light reviews (CPF as a whole) are invaluable tools. i for one appreciate your thread with WBP, and feel free to post your valuable info. on this thread at will!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MrGman said:


> Spent most of the night testing my lights against WBP's and calibrating his integration sphere system with him against my known lights. He will be posting a bunch of readings soon. But also did lots of hand on light comparisons. One of the things I really wanted to see was my Malkoff Single drop in a 3C Maglight versus his Dereelight DBS V2 something something upgraded thrower model and Raidfire Spear model. We went out side and did some direct comparisons. Hands down winner was the Dereelight DBS thrower, what a tight and bright beam. Next was the Raidfire Spear, very nice beam. They both handily beat my 3 C maglight with Malkoff Single for brightness and beam quality, tightness of beam and the resultant throw they made. Very nice.
> 
> But if I remember correctly the numbers we got in his new 6 inch Integrating Sphere (a real sphere), connected to his $9K meter and we calibrated, the EagleTac T10C2 had more total lumens than either the Dereelight or the Raidfire Spear. They just put a lot more of the energy they have into a tighter beam, lot less spill. Since they were all measured into the same sphere, regardless of final calibration, the relative readings would still be correct as to which is brighter.
> 
> More to come.


 

Can't wait


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



1996alnl said:


> Can't wait


*+1!*

MrGman is The Man!


----------



## MrGman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

I should correct that and say while we calibrated he new 6 inch real Integration Sphere, we also then calibrated his 10 inch styrofoam sphere as well against all my known lumen output lights. The Dereelight, Raidfire and Maglight don't fit into the port of his 6 inch sphere the same as mine, since the port is only 1.5 inches. They fit into the port of the styrofoam sphere. And again, with known references and measuring them all with the exact same meter in the same total "system" The EagleTac was brighter in total lumens than the others. We took a lot of readings changed batteries back and forth. Spent about 2.5 hours doing this as carefully as possible. We shall soon see the total results.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



MrGman said:


> I should correct that and say while we calibrated he new 6 inch real Integration Sphere, we also then calibrated his 10 inch styrofoam sphere as well against all my known lumen output lights. The Dereelight, Raidfire and Maglight don't fit into the port of his 6 inch sphere the same as mine, since the port is only 1.5 inches. They fit into the port of the styrofoam sphere. And again, with known references and measuring them all with the exact same meter in the same total "system" The EagleTac was brighter in total lumens than the others. We took a lot of readings changed batteries back and forth. Spent about 2.5 hours doing this as carefully as possible. We shall soon see the total results.


 

+1, and thanks again...keep us posted. could you post a link for your thread up here so anyone who hasn't seen it yet can get to it easily?:twothumbs


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> +1, and thanks again...keep us posted. could you post a link for your thread up here so anyone who hasn't seen it yet can get to it easily?:twothumbs


Here you go:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211402&goto=newpost


----------



## The Sun (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211402&goto=newpost


 

thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xak (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> any more suggestions/requests?:thumbsup:


 
Toss in the Lumapower IncinDio in the one cell group photo shoot. The flood on that thing is amazing. Better than my Amilite T5.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



Xak said:


> Toss in the Lumapower IncinDio in the one cell group photo shoot. The flood on that thing is amazing. Better than my Amilite T5.


 

i wish i had one. i have been thinking about getting one for a long time, just never got around to it. if you want to post some beam shots of your own or other pic's you are more than welcome once i get the single cell roundup thread up!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



wacbzz said:


> /
> 
> 
> > This torch looks so darned good that it borders on the *surreal*.
> ...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



AA6TZ said:


> wacbzz said:
> 
> 
> > /
> ...


----------



## druidmars (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> thrower = 8 syllables...Dereelight...DBS...v2.................and then a few more...........FlashCrazy.......U.S..........distributor.........awesome!!!!!


 
I know it's beyond the topic but in your opinion (and in the expert's opinion), how would the DBS vs compare against let's say a Lumapower MVP or the wolfeyes storm or more recently the brutal super storm? Am I in my ignorance even comparing the same kind of lights? I would like to read your thoughts about this


----------



## The Sun (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



druidmars said:


> I know it's beyond the topic but in your opinion (and in the expert's opinion), how would the DBS vs compare against let's say a Lumapower MVP or the wolfeyes storm or more recently the brutal super storm? Am I in my ignorance even comparing the same kind of lights? I would like to read your thoughts about this


 
i'm not sure of the Storm, or Super Storm, but i beleive that there's a few comparison threads here on CPF regarding the DBS, and MVP (in fact i was lookin at one for the DBS v2 yesterday!!) based on those comparisons (and the majority of the audience) it's the DBS all the way. in my personal experience i can say the DBS is all i would ever need for putting a spot on the moon (for now anyway ). i will allways buy other lights, but thats just because i like to spend money on lights...duh i don't really need to though due to the fact that if a new, and supirior emitter choice comes to market i can just buy a "pill" from deree, and not a whole new light....genius!!!!:rock::bow::goodjob:


-anyone else care to comment??


----------



## The Sun (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbsthe single cell roundup will be up tomorrow, i've got the pic's done!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs i'm shooting the beamshots, all at one time (inside, and outside) tonight!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## chaoss (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbsthe single cell roundup will be up tomorrow, i've got the pic's done!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs i'm shooting the beamshots, all at one time (inside, and outside) tonight!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


 
SCHWEEEET!  
It will be good to see how that T10C stacks up against the others.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



chaoss said:


> SCHWEEEET!
> It will be good to see how that T10C stacks up against the others.


 

indeed, a treat for all!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

I received my T10C and T10C2 yesterday...

To cut it short, they are not quite up to my expectations! I looked at the beamshots here and I also compared them to TK10 and M20. The beam looks a little bit greenish against those, my TK10 turns really violet and the M20 yellowish. OK, if I use them alone, it seems more like pure white, but I don't really like their tint, both have the same btw. The beam shots here look more yellowish.

Are the heads the same on the 2 lights, can you exchange them? i didn't try, as I didn't want to fry anything.

PRO : Looks good, bright on high,bright spill, no beam artefacts, hardly any Cree-rings, great UI.

CON : Runtime on high, gets hot, the anodisation already suffered on the T10C from removing and reinstalling the clip (you see the alu...). If you remove the bezel, the lens falls out.

If I had to choose between my TK10 and the T10C2, it would be the TK10!

After christmas, they will be tested outdoors, only that will tell the truth! they are definetely keepers and great lights, I just expected a little bit more from what I read on CPF and what EagleTac claims. 

Greets,

Henk

NB : I don't like the packaging, but Surefire has the same...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Thanks Henk Lu!

All objective or subjective thoughts are desired!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



Henk_Lu said:


> I received my T10C and T10C2 yesterday...
> 
> To cut it short, they are not quite up to my expectations! I looked at the beamshots here and I also compared them to TK10 and M20. The beam looks a little bit greenish against those, my TK10 turns really violet and the M20 yellowish. OK, if I use them alone, it seems more like pure white, but I don't really like their tint, both have the same btw. The beam shots here look more yellowish.
> 
> ...


 
i was very skeptical of EagleTac when they first came out, and was looking for something to complain about. i read every negative thread about them, and every possitive one as well, and decided to get one for myself. i am pretty sure i have the very first T10C and T10C2 that anyone other than EagleTac had when they came out. they sent them to me about three weeks before they hit market, went directly from production, to EagleTac, then to me. when i got them i was not pleased. i got them at work and they were the only lights, other than a Nitecore Extreme that i had to compare. i had them for a while and they sat on a shelf, then the hurricane came. i pulled them out once things calmed down, while the power everywhere was still off and did some comparisons. i was finally impressed. very impressed. since then i am still trying to find things wrong with them, but can't. 

i had heard some talk on other threads that some of the beams looked a little green. both my T10C, and T10C2 are pretty neutral. if i had to comment on them, i would say they are on the violet side of the spectrum (a lot warmer than my TK10 and 11, and a lot cooler than my M20). 

i have also heard some people have had problems with the ano, and some haven't. i can't comment on mine because my clip is still installed. i can say that everytime i carry the T10C / C2 i carry it in my pocket with various other objects, and you saw the picks. there may be some kind of lottery involved in the ano, and tint. i just got a Fenix T1 in the mail today, and i am going to post some shots of it too, to compare tint/beam characteristics of all the lights further. i can say that all of my pic's, to me look just like the beams in real life to my eyes (i think they came out well:thumbsup 

no, the heads are not interchangeable, and i would not recommend doing so. they will run hot on high after a little while. i haven't had any problems with this, and have always rationalized it as good heatsinking. i ran the T10C on high for a complete battery cycle (AW123) tail-standing. no problems.



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Thanks Henk Lu!
> 
> All objective or subjective thoughts are desired!


 
+1 please, everybody feel free to post comments. i'm not rooting for any one particular light. i do think that the CL1H v4 deserves a little more attention!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: it's a great all around'er!!!! also another good thing to point out; the TK10 and 11 have been available for a while, but in some cases just because they are older doesn't in any way mean they are inferior!!! you can get them with great pricing at this point and that translates into true value!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

I find CL1H V3 a wee bit "porky" myself but otherwise it is a NICE light!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I find CL1H V3 a wee bit "porky" myself but otherwise it is a NICE light!


 
"porky"?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

A little fatter (around the tail) than I think it REALLY needs to be.

Strictly my opinion, worth exactly what it cost you!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> A little fatter (around the tail) than I think it REALLY needs to be.
> 
> Strictly my opinion, worth exactly what it cost you!


 
Oh,i see


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

My first post was written in a hurry, as we had to leave...

A few more precisions : 

-The clip is of steel, and as it fits tight, it may be normal that it "destroys" the anodisation if you replace it and it doesn't jump immediately in its designed postion. I recommend not to take it off unless you don't want it on the light, then leave it off. The light looks a little bit unfinished without the clip.

- A test at home for a light is like testing a car in a garage. Only a real outdoor test, best with at least one other flashlight to compare, shows the real quality of the light. On saturday I tested the TK10 (and the TK20) on a nightcache. In my bedroom, the M20 was much better than the TK10, I almost was angry to have purchased it. On a nightcache, the TK10 pointed, the 2 modes are perfect and easy to change, on the M20 changing modes with a GPS in the other hand is pure horror. The TK10 lacks perhaps a little bit of spill and perhaps on low the T10C2 will point exactly there. Walking down a way in a dark forest, I need bright spill.

- Comparing to the others, I didn't like the tint. The TK20 also seems weird in direct comparison with the TK10 in the bedroom. In the forest, I was impressed of its color rendition. It lacks of spill, as it unfortunately has an SMO reflector, but things appear clearer and with more details than w3ith the TK10. Let's see what the T10C2 will do?

Greets,

Henk


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Good observations Henk. As you say the best, and only real, test of a light is in actual use for a given task, or tasks. Your comments on the TK20 seem to match several other professionals in the field, nice light but not enough spill. I'm sure there are many though that are fine with it as their usage is different. Good hunting!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



StandardBattery said:


> Good observations Henk. As you say the best, and only real, test of a light is in actual use for a given task, or tasks. Your comments on the TK20 seem to match several other professionals in the field, nice light but not enough spill. I'm sure there are many though that are fine with it as their usage is different. Good hunting!


 

+1


----------



## The Sun (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

i'm going to try to get indoor/outdoor beamshots, and pics up of the T1 tonight, when i do the outdoor shots for the single cells on the "single cell roundup" thread. i will post the pics of the T1 here as soon as i get them done!!!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

Hope you link to the single cell roundup!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Hope you link to the single cell roundup!


 
outdoor shots of the Fenix T1, and others are up on this thread...now:thumbsup: also posted all of the outdoor shots on the single cell roundup!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: stay tuned for more


----------



## The Sun (Dec 9, 2008)

will organize, and update in a bit!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> outdoor shots of the Fenix T1, and others are up on this thread...now:thumbsup: also posted all of the outdoor shots on the single cell roundup!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: stay tuned for more



Thanks for adding the beam shots of the T1. I had requested that earlier in this thread. I didn't think you saw it.

The T1 is still a pretty impressive light considering it's "old". I love mine. It's one of my best throwers. :naughty:


----------



## The Sun (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



streetmaster said:


> Thanks for adding the beam shots of the T1. I had requested that earlier in this thread. I didn't think you saw it.
> 
> The T1 is still a pretty impressive light considering it's "old". I love mine. It's one of my best throwers. :naughty:


 
thats why i put it up, cause you asked for it, the others were just for fun!!!:twothumbs i think the T1 definitely give the T10C2 a run for its money!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 007Runner (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> any more suggestions/requests?:thumbsup:


 
I think the Proton Pro would be a nice addition.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



007Runner said:


> I think the Proton Pro would be a nice addition.


 
i would love to, but unfortunately i don't have one. i have heard some good things about them, it just hasn't made it to the top of my "light list" yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## ekiqa (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

So which would work best indoors in a night club?

I need a light which will throw through either storbing lights, LED light bars, and numerous other spots and reflectors.

I also need one which will stand up to some punishment, like a mini-Mag and a Mag can.

I was looking at the E2DL, but the best deal I could find, batteryjunction, wouldn't ship them to Canada, and here they seem to retail for $190.

On the other hand, the M20 I can get for $130-ish.

And down by the feet, price wise, is the TK11/10 at about $85.

Suggestions?


----------



## The Sun (Dec 10, 2008)

-ekiqa- it's not on your list, but i would suggest the Dereelight CL1H v4. it's burly enough to withstand abuse (nuclear war, etc.), and it's fully upgradeable. get the R2 version from FlashCrazy on CPFM he's got great prices. the fact that its upgradeable is the main reason i suggest it. the R2 or Q5 3SD pills would suit your needs just fine, but if you weren't happy with those you could allways go with any of the drop-in's offered (Malkoff, etc.) IMO it's a great, simple, bombproof, light!!!


----------



## 007Runner (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



The Sun said:


> i would love to, but unfortunately i don't have one. i have heard some good things about them, it just hasn't made it to the top of my "light list" yet.:thumbsup:


 
You own every other expensive light under the sun. The Proton Pro is less then $50 now I think. Bet your breathing hard thinking about purchasing this light now:kiss:.

Kudos to your effort and photography skills, they are top notch. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



007Runner said:


> You own every other expensive light under the sun. The Proton Pro is less then $50 now I think. Bet your breathing hard thinking about purchasing this light now:kiss:.
> 
> Kudos to your effort and photography skills, they are top notch. You have a lot of talent.


 
thanks for the kudos!!!:twothumbs

christmas is coming and my list is long. i'm so proud of my wife!!! she can now hang with the best of us, thanks to her research for the perfect christmas lights!!! i'll have to add one more 

i think the next lights to come my way (before christmas) will be the Liteflux LF3XT and LF5XT NAT. i've been telling myself that "i'm going to get them" for a long time. and, hopefully i will have a 140cn someday soon!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**

The Fenix TK (10 in my case) is a mighty tough light!

But I would agree that the CL1H is bombproof too! And allows for ANY P60 module so upgrading will be easy!

It's also easier to change modes at the switch instead of two-handing the light!


----------



## ekiqa (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> The Fenix TK (10 in my case) is a mighty tough light!
> 
> But I would agree that the CL1H is bombproof too! And allows for ANY P60 module so upgrading will be easy!
> 
> It's also easier to change modes at the switch instead of two-handing the light!



I don't think I'd be doing any upgrading at all.

And I've gotten used to using both hands to adjust the mini-mag.

But I do like the low setting.


----------



## The Sun (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***NEW OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS UP**



ekiqa said:


> I don't think I'd be doing any upgrading at all.
> 
> And I've gotten used to using both hands to adjust the mini-mag.
> 
> But I do like the low setting.


 
another light i would recommend if you want all spot (up to even +/- 300ft.) would be the Dereelight DBS v2. it's a little larger than the CL1H but you have the same upgradeability, and even more brightness it's a "THROWER." 

i would say the M20 (which is a good thrower, a little more than the CL1H), but i have not "time tested" it. the lightness (weight) of the M20 kinda put's me off, and this of course is my opinion, but the body and head material seams a bit thin. i'm not saying it would not last, but there may be a durability issue there (IMO of course)?? whereas, i can say with all certainty the CL1H v4 will stand up to any abuse you can give it. plus its a sexy lookin' light


----------



## The Sun (Dec 14, 2008)

a couple more lights will be going up in the very near future...after the holiday's. anyone have any special requests???:twothumbs


----------



## The Sun (Dec 19, 2008)

i'll be adding a SF C2 LED, Z2 LED, and then both with a malkoff M60 in the next day or two.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ROUNDUP: T10C2, CL1H v4 R2, TK11, TK10, E2DL, M20 R2 ***BEAMSHOTS UP***!!!*

Nice review, thanks!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 24, 2008)

*Good God Almighty!* 

Another outstanding, _no-stone-left-unturned_ fascinating post by *The Sun*!!! Very, _VERY_ well done, Sir. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

It's the kind of in-depth review every Flashaholic wants to read, to be sure. Leastwise, Yours Truly.

BTW - your photos are very creative/detailed/contrasty and the lighting is "spot-on" IMHO (yes, _of course_ pun intended! ).

Thanks a lot for composing and submitting your review -- which must have taken _m-a-n-y_ hours to produce.

-Clive


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 24, 2008)

the Sun,

do u have any information on the runtime graph for surefire e2dl though?

i cant find any.. I need to know how the brightness of 120 lumens drop for the duration of 1.9 hours...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 24, 2008)

AA6TZ said:


> *Good God Almighty!*
> 
> Another outstanding, _no-stone-left-unturned_ fascinating post by *The Sun*!!! Very, _VERY_ well done, Sir. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
i appreciate the support!!! hopefully in a couple days i'll have a "christmas list light" roundup :thumbsup: and, thanks again!!! 



FLT MEDIC said:


> Nice review, thanks!


 
thanks!!!:twothumbs



seale_navy said:


> the Sun,
> 
> do u have any information on the runtime graph for surefire e2dl though?
> 
> i cant find any.. I need to know how the brightness of 120 lumens drop for the duration of 1.9 hours...


 
i can only speak for the E2DL models i have had but, in my experience with them the only noticable difference in regulation is almost right at the end of the battery life. the model tested here dims slightly about 10-15 min. before the batt's die. this is of course on high mode, i don't use the low mode often on the E2DL, but again from my "non-scientific" testing you only get the "noticeable drop" right before the end of battery life. 

this was tested with SF primaries, the run-time with 3.0V AW RCR's is slightly less, and once the batteries get to the end of thier life cycle the light just "dies" sbruptly. this of course happens once the light falls out of regulation, about the same way it takes place on primaries. 

so to sum it up a bit, and put the battery life in "real-time" terms. i would see about two to three weeks of regulated 120lm light from SF primaries, and 1-2hrs less on RCR's depending on how the light was used. this is with moderate to heavy useage (20-30 times a day, for bursts of 5-10sec, up to 1min. sometimes). also, within this time frame i have had the light tailstanding on low for upwards of 30-45min. 

compared to the other lights in the roundup, the E2DL has IMO more than acceptable runtime on primary, and RCR cells. if runtime on max brightness level is what you are looking for, by comparison it burns longer than the T10C2, but not the TK10 (and these are very minimal differences). but, IMO you don't see the runtime differences greatly in any of these lights unless you stand them side-by-side all on max output at the same time, and see which one dies first. throughout the course of your daily life each light will perform differently even when compared to itself because of the variances in daily usage. this is why regardless of what light you buy, always carry either spare cells, or a backup light. especially if your life depends on it!!!

for myself personally all of these lights are on the shelf right now. i carry a SF-C2-HA with a Malkoff M60 drop-in (2x3.7V AWRCR 123's), and my NT 120P (3.7V AWRCR 123) for a long burning multi-level backup. so far thats my favorite all-around combination. and that combo, doesn't have everything to do with technical spec's either. both are great lights; i love not only thier features, but thier cosmetics as well. they are outstanding performers IMO and do everything i need them too, on the other hand it's a definite plus that i can stand them on my desk and never get tired of looking at them, or daydream what i could modify on them next!!! so, in summary; to each his/her own. all of these light will be great, different choices for great, different people, thats why the unofficial CPF motto is: "Buy Them Both":twothumbs 

let me know if i can help you any further, and Merry Christmas to everyone!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 24, 2008)

The Sun said:


> i appreciate the support!!! hopefully in a couple days i'll have a "christmas list light" roundup :thumbsup: and, thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun, thanks for the detail description though.. right now I am confused whether to stick to my surefire E1B. You see, I brought a warranty claim on my E1B 2 weeks ago here in the UK, and the distributor replaced me with a brand new E1B.

I open the new E1B from the packaging, the tailcap had a blain stain of screw mark on it. This was caused by the pocket clip pressing on the tailcap tightly. I immediately ship the light back. Plus there is a silver spot on the bezel and the tint of the light is purple-ish.

It was A25 xxx production model. So I am not sure whether to exchange it for the E2DL but also I am looking at the feasibility to have the E2DL with me all the time. I need to spend extra to get a holdster for the E2DL since the head is sharp though, plus the batteries since it uses 2 cr123a instead of one.

Well the E1B is my 1st surefire, and i didnt know surefire cant be exposed to such defect. Surefire in UK are much more expensive then the USA so it quite a huge investment on getting a perfect light in my opinion.

well, the surefire shot show is on the 15th January so not sure whether to opt for a refund from that. If the L4 is given an upgrade, I dont mind waiting honestly, because i Dont quite like the sharp bezel on the E2DL or the e2e is change in to an LED series that would be cool.

anyway, that what running in my mind whether to stick with the E1B or go for the E2DL or ask for a refund and wait to see what surefire has to offer for 2009 where it may take like till August 2009 for them to release the new models...


----------



## The Sun (Dec 24, 2008)

seale_navy said:


> Sun, thanks for the detail description though.. right now I am confused whether to stick to my surefire E1B. You see, I brought a warranty claim on my E1B 2 weeks ago here in the UK, and the distributor replaced me with a brand new E1B.
> 
> I open the new E1B from the packaging, the tailcap had a blain stain of screw mark on it. This was caused by the pocket clip pressing on the tailcap tightly. I immediately ship the light back. Plus there is a silver spot on the bezel and the tint of the light is purple-ish.
> 
> ...


 
well there may be an upgrade on the L4, but don't take my word for it. i do have some pretty good info. on it though. 

i love my E1B and E2DL, i would say if you are stuck on Surefire (and you have every reason to be!!) then go with the E2DL, and spend $35 and buy a Vital Gear single cell body. then when you want an E1B you can switch the head over to the VG single cell running a 3.7V RCR. i have compared the output of my E2DL head on 3.7V RCR to the output of my slightly overachieving E1B and have found that the total output, and throw are very, very similar (the ouput of the E1B is barely brighter). also, both high and low mode is preserved with the single cell body, so everything is 100% reliable, and functional. you get the best of both worlds, you just don't have to pay the premium price for both lights, just buy one, and you get both advantages. let me know if that is a possiblility and i can PM you with the details...hope that helps you out!!!


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks for the help. hope u get to buy ur dive watch before the sale is over..

anyway was wondering is the crenallated bezel on the e2dl sharp though? they seem to be thin and rather sharp on the edges...


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 27, 2008)

seale_navy said:


> Anyway was wondering is the crenallated bezel on the e2dl sharp though? they seem to be thin and rather sharp on the edges...


 
Hello *seale_navy* -- The crenellated bezel on my E2DL is plenty sharp. Sharp _enough?_ That's a question that virtually every knife collector can (and likely will) answer in under a nanosecond and in no uncertain terms: _"*NEVER!*"_   

I've tried poking/jabbing myself with the E2DL's bezel (don't ask...) just to see how much it would "hurt." Aside from the pain (yes, it hurt), the bezel, by all appearances, has been constructed to withstand a sizeable amount of blunt force; at the very _least_ sustaining the amount generated while using it defensively.

Cheers! :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## The Sun (Dec 28, 2008)

seale_navy said:


> thanks for the help. hope u get to buy ur dive watch before the sale is over..
> 
> anyway was wondering is the crenallated bezel on the e2dl sharp though? they seem to be thin and rather sharp on the edges...


 
+1 it is very burley!!! it was definitely made to be a "self defense" tool. :thumbsup: i am also just as confident in the tailcap, as it also is quite meaty :twothumbs


yes, i got the watch!!!! thanks again to CPFM!!! my wife would have killed me if i dropped cash on "another" watch...hehehehe!!!


----------



## The Sun (Dec 28, 2008)

also like i said above i will be adding a couple more SF's to the mix. i'm just waiting for a few more lights to come in the mail that will be going in the "single cell roundup," so i can do all the shots at once....stay tuned!!!:twothumbs


----------



## Adeon (Dec 28, 2008)

E2DL comparing to the listed lights how would you describe it?

E2D seems a bit on the weak side in your pics...


----------



## Adeon (Dec 28, 2008)

& do you know if surefire's beam covers will fit on the defender bezels? (6P & E2)


----------



## The Sun (Dec 29, 2008)

Adeon said:


> E2DL comparing to the listed lights how would you describe it?
> 
> E2D seems a bit on the weak side in your pics...


 
it holds it's own very well IMO. especially considering the advertised output is 120lm's compared to the over 200lm output of the rest . the TIR optic on the E2DL lets the hotspot grow in diameter the further you go out, distance wise. so, you get most of it's output spread throughout the center of the beam at distance. i would consider it to be, overall (build, quality, dependablity, etc.) in the top three. 



Adeon said:


> & do you know if surefire's beam covers will fit on the defender bezels? (6P & E2)


 
i myself do not know, but i'm sure someone here can help you out. i don't own any of the beam shapers, or diffusers.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 29, 2008)

Adeon said:


> & do you know if surefire's beam covers will fit on the defender bezels? (6P & E2)


 
The E2DL takes the same beam covers that fit the E1L, E2L, L4.

With the F04 diffuser, it completely speads the beam out uniformly and actually it becomes a good alternative to the L4 if you need a "wall of light" which the L4 is famous for,


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 30, 2008)

warpdrive said:


> The E2DL takes the same beam covers that fit the E1L, E2L, L4.
> 
> With the F04 diffuser, it completely speads the beam out uniformly and actually it becomes a good alternative to the L4 if you need a "wall of light" which the L4 is famous for,


 

Agreed, the best $18 i ever spent.
It's like having two lights in one,unlike the L4's beam (which is STILL ahead of its time) the F04 has no hotspot.
The light is spread out evenly for a true wall of light experience,i've experimented with six different homemade diffusers and none of them were as good as the F04.


----------



## gilly (Dec 30, 2008)

The Sun said:


> a couple more lights will be going up in the very near future...after the holiday's. anyone have any special requests???:twothumbs


 
Howdy - great reviews and photos. Thanks very much for all of your work. Just ordered an E2DL (you convinced me!). I also got a Jetbeam Jet III-M for Christmas. Had a Jet III IBS in the past and sold it, but was intrigued by the III-M. Got a great review from Selfbuilt as well. So far I am very happy with it. Like the III IBS has a great beam. Can take any and all batteries as well. Big bonus is the low lumen ability - Selfbuilt was able to measure his at .2 lumens - nearly as low as a Novatac!! To me, a light that can put out a useful .2 lumens and still crank out 200 + when needed is an excellent tool to have. I use the low settings on the Jet III-M and my Surefire U2 all the time. Anyhow, just thought I'd mention the Jet III - M in this thread as I think it deserves some attention. 

Also - agree with you on the CL1HV4 and DBS - Flashcrazy is the BEST! Have you snagged an MC-E for your DBS yet - awesome!!!

Thanks again.....:thumbsup:


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: F04 Diffuser*

*warpdrive* -- _Very_ nice *photo*! :thumbsup: Thanks for the tip on the F04. You've convinced me to purchase one ASAP. :twothumbs

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## The Sun (Jan 2, 2009)

gilly said:


> Howdy - great reviews and photos. Thanks very much for all of your work. Just ordered an E2DL (you convinced me!). I also got a Jetbeam Jet III-M for Christmas. Had a Jet III IBS in the past and sold it, but was intrigued by the III-M. Got a great review from Selfbuilt as well. So far I am very happy with it. Like the III IBS has a great beam. Can take any and all batteries as well. Big bonus is the low lumen ability - Selfbuilt was able to measure his at .2 lumens - nearly as low as a Novatac!! To me, a light that can put out a useful .2 lumens and still crank out 200 + when needed is an excellent tool to have. I use the low settings on the Jet III-M and my Surefire U2 all the time. Anyhow, just thought I'd mention the Jet III - M in this thread as I think it deserves some attention.
> 
> Also - agree with you on the CL1HV4 and DBS - Flashcrazy is the BEST! Have you snagged an MC-E for your DBS yet - awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks again.....:thumbsup:


 
i've been looking at the Jet III M's as well, and congrats on the E2DL it's an awesome light, and i'm glad i could help you out!!!:twothumbs 

i haven't got the MC-E for the DBS yet. i've been busy trying to feed my titanium hunger 



AA6TZ said:


> *warpdrive* -- _Very_ nice *photo*! :thumbsup: Thanks for the tip on the F04. You've convinced me to purchase one ASAP. :twothumbs
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Clive


 
i'm glad warpdrive could help you out!!!:twothumbs


----------



## etc (Jan 20, 2009)

top......


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 20, 2009)

E2DL questions:


1) What kind of rechargeable batteries do you recommend? Brand name. Maybe protected even. Where to buy.

2) For flood which would you choose?

- E2DL with F04 diffuser combo on high? Or low?

or

- L4 (lm100 or lm120)


3) Which throws better? DBS V3 R2 or E2DL. By how much?

Thanks :candle:......:thinking:......


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 20, 2009)

CPFMan said:


> 1) What kind of rechargeable batteries do you recommend? Brand name. Maybe protected even. Where to buy.


Surefire doesn't recomment any rechargeables. Check this thread out.


CPFMan said:


> 3) Which throws better? DBS V3 R2 or E2DL. By how much?


DBS throws better. By much. E2DL throws nice but it'd not a thrower. Even Fenix TK11 outthrows it easily.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2009)

CPFMan said:


> E2DL questions:
> 
> 
> 1) What kind of rechargeable batteries do you recommend? Brand name. Maybe protected even. Where to buy.
> ...


1) Can't really answer that. Sorry.

2) The "old" L4 is monster flood light for its size. But I'd choose the E2DL with the SF diffuser because of the versatility.

3) No comparison, apples and oranges here... The DBS is a large dedicated thrower, much longer and wider that the ED2L. 
The E2DL is basically a pocket light with some serious punch which rivals many full-sized flashlights.


----------



## The Sun (Jan 20, 2009)

CPFMan said:


> E2DL questions:
> 
> 
> 1) What kind of rechargeable batteries do you recommend? Brand name. Maybe protected even. Where to buy.
> ...


 
ok in reverse order  :

DBS v3 out-throws the E2DL, by a pretty large margine.
SF L4 if you want the all flood "wall of light" although the diffuser does a nice job on the E2DL from what i have heard. but, that is the L4's specific purpose L4=Flood 
if you run the E2DL on a single cell body i recommend a protected AW RCR123 (black label), and if you run RCR's in the E2DL's stock configuration (two cell) then look on lighthound.com, and any of thier 3v protected cells will work just fine. i don't think AW makes a 3v RCR123, but battery junction does as well. just make sure they are 3v RCR's, not 3.7v or 
hope that helps.

i've been kinda neglecting the threads for a week or two, i've just been super busy so bear with me. i have a few more single cell lights for the single cell roundup, and a couple more two cell lights for this thread i will be posting by the end of the week.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 20, 2009)

Great beam shots! There's a reason the CL1H v4 is one of my favorite lights. I actually have 5 CL1H's now (V1,V2, V3, V4 x 2) I have one with a P7 installed, one with a MC-E, one with a R2 and smooth reflector for throw, one with OP and Q2 5A, and the other is usually has a OP and a R2 in it. 

What tint bin R2 is in your CL1H?


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:

RE: E2DL vs. L4

But which is better in the flood dept? which is more pleasing to the eyes. You like all out flood or a little bit of a throw?

Thanks again


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 21, 2009)

I like a fairly large soft edged spot that blends well off into the spill myself. For MOST uses.

A spot beam is useful for tank filling and such.


----------



## The Sun (Jan 21, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Great beam shots! There's a reason the CL1H v4 is one of my favorite lights. I actually have 5 CL1H's now (V1,V2, V3, V4 x 2) I have one with a P7 installed, one with a MC-E, one with a R2 and smooth reflector for throw, one with OP and Q2 5A, and the other is usually has a OP and a R2 in it.
> 
> What tint bin R2 is in your CL1H?


 
i know i love that light two. this particular CL1H v4 in the roundup is WC.



CPFMan said:


> Thanks guys :thumbsup:
> 
> RE: E2DL vs. L4
> 
> ...


 

like i said the L4 is all flood. it throws about 45-50 yards, and is good for about 85% of anything you would need to do, very pleasing to the eye as well. i can't comment on the E2DL w/ the diffuser, but i can without, and it is all thorw. but, from what i understand the E2DL w/ the diffuser is very pleasing to the eye, but it will not throw as far as the L4.


PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I like a fairly large soft edged spot that blends well off into the spill myself. For MOST uses.
> 
> A spot beam is useful for tank filling and such.


 
+1


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 22, 2009)

The Sun said:


> ok in reverse order
> if you run the E2DL on a single cell body i recommend a protected AW RCR123 (black label), and if you run RCR's in the E2DL's stock configuration (two cell) then look on lighthound.com, and any of thier 3v protected cells will work just fine. i don't think AW makes a 3v RCR123, but battery junction does as well. just make sure they are 3v RCR's, not 3.7v or


I use two AW 3.7V RCR123's in my E2DL everyday and the light loves it no whatso ever.
Using a single cell in this light is like driving a Porcshe 911 with a brick behind the gas pedal.

Enjoy the beam guys gotta go...


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 22, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> I use two AW 3.7V RCR123's in my E2DL everyday and the light loves it no whatso ever.
> Using a single cell in this light is like driving a Porcshe 911 with a brick behind the gas pedal.
> 
> Enjoy the beam guys gotta go...


 
hey the 3.7V AW RCR fits perfectly in the E2DL body? is the low brighter than primaries?

what is the runtime on high with the AW 3.7v RCR123a?


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 22, 2009)

[QUOTE=
like i said the L4 is all flood. it throws about 45-50 yards, and is good for about 85% of anything you would need to do, very pleasing to the eye as well. i can't comment on the E2DL w/ the diffuser, but i can without, and it is all thorw. but, from what i understand the E2DL w/ the diffuser is very pleasing to the eye, but it will not throw as far as the L4.




Got it. Thanks Sun :thumbsup:


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 22, 2009)

seale_navy said:


> hey the 3.7V AW RCR fits perfectly in the E2DL body? is the low brighter than primaries?
> 
> what is the runtime on high with the AW 3.7v RCR123a?


 
Yeah it does fit perfectly,runtime should be about 40min or so because the batteries are only 750mA.
Now keep in mind that it's guilt free lunens with these babies,you'll find yourself using the light alot more when you realize your not buying batteries everytime the light dies.
Buy a few pairs of RCR's,they'll pay for themselves in no time.


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 22, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Yeah it does fit perfectly,runtime should be about 40min or so because the batteries are only 750mA.
> Now keep in mind that it's guilt free lunens with these babies,you'll find yourself using the light alot more when you realize your not buying batteries everytime the light dies.
> Buy a few pairs of RCR's,they'll pay for themselves in no time.


 
using 3.7v is not goint to spoil the LED?

is the low with 3.7v RCR123a brighter than the stock cr123a?


----------



## The Sun (Jan 23, 2009)

seale_navy said:


> using 3.7v is not goint to spoil the LED?
> 
> is the low with 3.7v RCR123a brighter than the stock cr123a?


 
i don't recommend running 2x3.7v RCR's in the E2DL. i have had a few, and one E2DL did not like 3.7v RCR's at all, and yes there was quite a bit magic smoke. however, i've not had any problems what so ever running protected 3.0v RCR's. running one 3.7v RCR puts the output of the E2DL head at right around the same as the E1B. its not all about "output" its about versatility. so, you get two lights in one.


----------



## J.D. (Feb 4, 2009)

Very very useful Roundup :thumbsup:
well done :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## The Sun (Feb 4, 2009)

J.D. said:


> Very very useful Roundup :thumbsup:
> well done :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


 
thanks!!!


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a question regarding runtime at the high setting on the M20. I'm new to these flashlight forums and find it fascinating all the knowledge here.

I noticed when testing is performed one uses a fan on the flashlight when it's set to high. I'm guessing so it won't burn out....but under normal use...

How long can one run let's say the M20 on high before it burns out? That would be outside in the cool air under normal use. 

Hope it's not a dumb question. :thinking:

Thank you. Tom


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 11, 2009)

TommyGuns said:


> I had a question regarding runtime at the high setting on the M20. I'm new to these flashlight forums and find it fascinating all the knowledge here.
> 
> I noticed when testing is performed one uses a fan on the flashlight when it's set to high. I'm guessing so it won't burn out....but under normal use...
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to CPF.
Not a dumb question at all, although running a fan in front of a light isn't a bad thing i myself have never done it when testing my lights for runtimes and i've never had one of my lights fail on me.

If one did i would probably send it in for warranty work as it's suppose to have proper heatsinking.

As far as the M20 goes it's a fantasic light.Reliable,bright and can take CR123's,RCR123's and 18650 cells.
I have the R2 version i use 18650 cells in it and although it's not regulated on this type of battery the runtimes are long,over two hours.
Don't worry about the light burning out. If i wanted to i could swap out batteries and keep this light on for 24 hours straight.
Did i mention this light can throw a beam a good 600ft no problem.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 12, 2009)

to TommyGuns --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



I have an Olight M20 Warrior R2 myself, and LOVE it !


Bet you will, also.


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## MattK (Feb 12, 2009)

The idea of using a fan is to replicate real world usage conditions. Normally a light would be held in your hand which would keep it cooler; a cooler LED is brighter for longer, the fan is a way to replicate these conditions so that runtime tests are more accurate.


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you 1996AlNl, Burgess, and MattK

For answering my question. I won't worry about burning out my LED by running it on high for too long. I can't imagine leaving it on high for any time close to the ~3hrs it says it can last. I guessing one would only need it on high for 10 minutes at a time.

BTW - If you want to know a little about Eagle Tac flashlights.......I was told by an Eagle Tac person (don't want to mention names just in case):

"Hi Tom, EagleTac is working on some new flashlights that should be available some time in March if all goes as planed. I’m sure one of the new offerings will meet your needs ;-)
 
I was sworn to secrecy so I can’t give you any details, sorry. 



I was asking about a low low switch on the T10C2 ever being a possibility.


It's not much info, but before I get my M20 I'm going to wait to see if the Eagle Tac is offered with a low low.


I like the beam on the T10C2, it looks like it has more flood from the Grass and Leave's pictures on page one of this thread.


I also like the looks of the Eagle Tac better. I hate to admit that the looks influences my decision making. Although if March ends without a low low on the Eagle Tac or the Fenix TK10, I'll get the M20 R2 with the low low in Natural."


Lots of well knowledgeable people in this forum.

You guys are impressive.


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 24, 2009)

Apparently my post count doesn't go beyond 13? I believe I've made 4 post that say 13 on them.....humm:thinking:


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## DisgruntledVirus (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried sending you a PM The Sun, but for some reason my work pc won't let me. 

First off, great roundups (this one and the 1 cell)! 

Secondly, was wondering what you thought of the E2DL's lowbeam and if it is too bright to use to preserve a persons night vision. 

The E2DL has a wide range of outputs that it doesn't cover, so would you recommend getting a second to cover those ranges (like the E1B/E1L/etc)?


----------



## The Sun (Mar 23, 2009)

DisgruntledVirus said:


> I tried sending you a PM The Sun, but for some reason my work pc won't let me.
> 
> First off, great roundups (this one and the 1 cell)!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!

Well first off the E2DL's low beam is nice but IMO it is a bit high in output for my taste. It's good for walking around a large area at night but is by no means a great choice for extremely up close work in the dark. It will affect your night vision. 

If you are set on a SF light for secondary lighting purposes i would go with the E1L. The E1B's output is about the same as the E2DL so it's in about the same category. The E1L has a nice low output setting, and it's the first setting to come on. My personal favorite in a strictly production light for these purposes is the LiteFlux LF3XT. The LF3XT has a wonderful selection of multiple output modes!!!


----------



## ltanzil (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sun,

What type of TK11 tested in your review? the Q5 or The R2 version?

great review!


----------



## The Sun (Apr 10, 2009)

ltanzil said:


> Hi Sun,
> 
> What type of TK11 tested in your review? the Q5 or The R2 version?
> 
> great review!



Q5


----------

